# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2015 às 00:18)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> 2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2015 às 09:39)

Os modelos GFS e ECM estão a prevêr aguaceiros fortes e trovoada para 6 e 7 de Setembro, vamos ver


----------



## Goku (1 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Será que o Verão vai-se embora de vez?


----------



## meteo (1 Set 2015 às 12:19)

Goku disse:


> Será que o Verão vai-se embora de vez?



De facto, certo, certinho parece a nortada fresca nos próximos dias no litoral e por vezes nortada acompanhada por nuvens.
No entanto... Todos os anos, no início de Setembro quando temos 3 ou 4 dias de nortada fresca, ou chuva, questiona-se esse facto, que o Verão se vai embora. E a verdade é que nunca tal acontece.
Ou tem sido no fim de Setembro, ou meados de Outubro o tal fim do Verão. Falo de vários dias seguidos com temperaturas perto ou acima dos 30ºC.  Muitas vezes, Setembro é o melhor mês de Verão na Costa Ocidental.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Set 2015 às 13:17)

Efectivamente parece que os modelos indicam uma mudança de tempo para o médio prazo, mas ainda faltam alguns dias e tudo pode mudar.
Quanto ao verão ir-se embora, também eu queria, mas o estio é algo teimoso e só nos deixa quando ele quer


----------



## james (1 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Vendo os modelos , para os próximos 10 dias vamos continuar com temperaturas dentro da media ou ate abaixo da media em algumas regiões .

Em relação a precipitação , parece que vai estar um pouco dependente da possível cut - off do inicio da próxima semana .

Vamos entrar agora num mês tradicionalmente instavel , vamos ver o que nos reserva o futuro .

P. S .  E impressão minha ou o "GFS" não anda a modelar nada bem os valores de precipitação ?


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 20:17)




----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2015 às 23:01)

Ainda me lembro de Setembro do ano passado, logo a meio do mês tive logo a maior chuvada do ano! Mas depois em Outubro voltou calor em força...


----------



## james (2 Set 2015 às 01:09)

A ultima saída do " GFS" veio baralhar tudo outra vez :  tendencia para tempo quente e seco (  lembrei - me de 2011 , em que apos uns dias cinzentos nesta altura também , veio
Depois mês e meio de calor tórrido em todo o pais  , dos meses de setembro e outubro mais quentes de
Sempre ; seria terrível acontecer isso nesta altura , com tantos meses 
A chover abaixo do normal  ) .


----------



## rbsmr (2 Set 2015 às 01:43)

Provável?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 02:05)

rbsmr disse:


> Provável?


Com a sorte que temos tido, penso que não


----------



## Mike26 (2 Set 2015 às 02:29)

rbsmr disse:


> Provável?



Tendo em conta a distância temporal, nunca é de fiar.. Mas, quem sabe se desta vez não temos uma excepção à regra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Set 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia, tal como temia, hoje chuva já é uma miragem, até depois de Domingo vêm ai calor, isto ainda pode mudar mas....


----------



## james (2 Set 2015 às 09:57)

La se foi a tendencia para precipitação e tempo mais fresco .

Calor e tempo bem seco para os próximos tempos .

P. S .  vamos ver se não acontece como a 4 anos e levamos com o verão puro e duro - round  2 ate final de outubro .


----------



## squidward (2 Set 2015 às 11:18)

james disse:


> La se foi a tendencia para precipitação e tempo mais fresco .
> 
> Calor e tempo bem seco para os próximos tempos .
> 
> P. S .  vamos ver se não acontece como a 4 anos e levamos com o verão puro e duro - round  2 ate final de outubro .



O grande problema é que este ano estamos em plena seca e em 2011 vínhamos de um inverno/primavera razoáveis.


----------



## james (2 Set 2015 às 11:41)

squidward disse:


> O grande problema é que este ano estamos em plena seca e em 2011 vínhamos de um inverno/primavera razoáveis.




Pois , isso agravaria imenso a situação .

Eu estou a ver aqui um paralelismo com 2011  que nao me esta a agradar muito . Em 2011 também tivemos uns dias de chuva por esta altura e os modelos indiciavam para o inicio de setembro mais chuva e tempo mais fresco , mas de repente tudo mudou e veio calor e tempo seco  em forca ( e os incêndios também ) . Espero que esse paralelismo fique por aqui .


----------



## squidward (2 Set 2015 às 12:40)

james disse:


> Pois , isso agravaria imenso a situação .
> 
> Eu estou a ver aqui um paralelismo com 2011  que nao me esta a agradar muito . Em 2011 também tivemos uns dias de chuva por esta altura e os modelos indiciavam para o inicio de setembro mais chuva e tempo mais fresco , mas de repente tudo mudou e veio calor e tempo seco  em forca ( e os incêndios também ) . Espero que esse paralelismo fique por aqui .



Por outro lado (e por aquilo que vivi e presenciei ao longo destes 29 anos), encontro ainda paralelismos em relação a outros anos terminados em "5" como 1995 e 2005, tal como 2015 também já vínhamos de uma seca e setembro também foi quente e seco, em ambos os anos o panorama mudou completamente apenas a partir de meados de Outubro. Curiosamente ou não, nesses mesmos anos seguiram-se invernos bem ativos e interessantes (95/96 bastante chuvoso e das últimas grandes cheias no tejo; e 05/06 também com precipitação razoável/boa tendo pelo meio o evento de neve em Janeiro 2006). Veremos então se 2015 mantém essa tendência dos últimos 20 anos.


----------



## Névoa (2 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Não levem os modelos tão à letra, pois, por exemplo, há aproximadamente dez dias atrás o ecmwf (via ipma) previa, muito para o meu espanto, máximas na casa dos 36C para o Porto para o início desta semana. Digamos que tal não aconteceu.

Embora a saída mais recente dos dez dias do ipma não seja encorajadora, vi agora o 6z do gfs no parâmetro T2m, e ali achei a situação bastante normal, em termos de temperatura, para a época do ano. As mudanças de estação, e especialmente as meias estações, são mais de altos e baixos que de uma queda ou aumento gradual de temperatura, este acontece mais a longo prazo e torna-se mais evidente nos solstícios.
Hoje, aqui no Porto, é um dia cinzento e agradavelmente fresco, muito sugestivo da proximidade/ prevalência do outono.


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2015 às 09:27)

muitas coisas estranhas em viagem no atlantico neste momento... os modelos não atiram o ex-Fred pra lado nenhum e há um rio de humidade tropical que atravessa os açores.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2015 às 10:13)

- Humidade tropical a ser transportada até aqui ...
- SCM's a formarem-se no mar, não só nos Açores, como ainda no sábado andou um já a meio caminho do continente ...
- Furacões ou restos a vaguear no meio do Atlântico...

Bom, tudo sinais de Outono  diria até em mero palpite sem grande importância, sinais de um Outono húmido.
Mas já sabemos que na prática isso às vezes não quer dizer nada, basta por ex. uma cutoff ou duas para chover imenso, ou calhar mesmo ao lado, e não chover nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Set 2015 às 10:46)

Vince disse:


> - Humidade tropical a ser transportada até aqui ...
> - SCM's a formarem-se no mar, não só nos Açores, como ainda no sábado andou um já a meio caminho do continente ...
> - Furacões ou restos a vaguear no meio do Atlântico...
> 
> ...



Concordo consigo @Vince, até porque todos os prognósticos da médio e longo prazo estão constantemente a mudar. Ainda agora estive a consultar as previsões do IPMA a 10 dias,  no AEMET a 7 dias e no WindGuru a 10 dias e nenhum chega a uma conclusão definitiva na previsão.
Creio que bastará uma deslocação para norte do anticiclone que está centrado junto à Irlanda, para que alguma perturbação que está a afectar os Açores passe pelo continente, onde a chuva faz bastante falta... É que com mais de 78 % do continente em seca severa e extrema , urge que o outuno seja chuvoso para repor a água nos solos. 

Distribuição do PDSI no território do Continente


seca fraca: 11.6%
seca moderada: 9.8%
seca severa: 60.1%
seca extrema: 18.5%
(Fonte: IPMA)


----------



## james (3 Set 2015 às 11:29)

Muitas vezes , a instabilidade nos Acores  e um  " instrumento de orientação  meteorologica " futura para o Continente . 

Instabilidade nos Acores , muitas vezes , e um prenuncio de mudança de tempo a médio prazo no Continente .

Vamos ver , mas os modelos a mais de 5 dias andam instáveis .


----------



## vamm (3 Set 2015 às 11:36)

james disse:


> Muitas vezes , a instabilidade nos Acores  e um  " instrumento de orientação  meteorologica " futura para o Continente .
> 
> Instabilidade nos Acores , muitas vezes , e um prenuncio de mudança de tempo a médio prazo no Continente .
> 
> Vamos ver , mas os modelos a mais de 5 dias andam instáveis .


Sempre ouvi dizer _chove nos Açores, daqui a 3 dias chove cá_. Não davam chuva para o Continente dia 6 e 7?


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:01)

vamm disse:


> Sempre ouvi dizer _chove nos Açores, daqui a 3 dias chove cá_. Não davam chuva para o Continente dia 6 e 7?



Geralmente sim mas nem sempre. Neste caso o anticiclone está entre os Açores e o continente . E já houve saídas do ECM em que o anticiclone movia-se para leste cobrindo a Madeira e o continente, impedindo essa mesma progressão.


----------



## james (3 Set 2015 às 13:07)

vamm disse:


> Sempre ouvi diz_hove nos Açores, daqui a 3 dias chove cá_. Não davam chuva para o Continente dia 6 e 7?



Sim , podem cair umas pingas .

Mas eu estava a referir - me ao medio / longo prazo , nao no imediato ( no imediato temos seca com fartura ) .


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Set 2015 às 13:25)

Cá está: quando o IPMA aumentava o calor após o próximo domingo, agora mantém a tendência para temperaturas muito semelhantes às actuais; o GFS no Windguru já prevê possibilidade de precipitação para a próxima quarta feira, cortando no calor anteriormente previsto, para valores muito contantes.
Das duas, uma: ou o anticiclone desloca-se mais para norte e dá abertura à instabilidade que tem afectado os Açores ou permanece em bloqueio e reforça o calor no interior da península.
Sinceramente espero que se desloque para norte mas, se tivermos em atenção a evolução das anomalias da temperatura da água, com o incremento da anomalia negativa na costa ocidental, creio que o bloqueio irá permanecer e prolongar o tempo quente e seco deste verão...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 13:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente espero que se desloque para norte mas, se tivermos em atenção a evolução das anomalias da temperatura da água, com o incremento da anomalia negativa na costa ocidental, creio que o bloqueio irá permanecer e prolongar o tempo quente e seco deste verão...



As maiores mudanças certamente serão vistas em Outubro. É ano de El Niño. Portanto, seca até Dezembro é pouco provável.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Set 2015 às 13:55)

Orion disse:


> As maiores mudanças certamente serão vistas em Outubro. É ano de El Niño. Portanto, seca até Dezembro é pouco provável.



@Orion, na minha região há o provérbio que "Águas verdadeiras, por S. Mateus (21 de setembro) as primeiras". Normalmente bate certo e felizmente só faltam duas semanas e meia 

Off-topic: com a história do provérbio, fiz uma pesquisa na net e saiu isto 
http://stel.ub.edu/paremio-rom/en/proverbs/águas-verdadeiras-por-s-mateus-são-primeiras
http://stel.ub.edu/paremio-rom/en
Um estudo bastante original e como a tradição oral traduz o conhecimento popular para algo tão específico como a Meteorologia


----------



## vamm (3 Set 2015 às 17:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion, na minha região há o provérbio que "Águas verdadeiras, por S. Mateus (21 de setembro) as primeiras". Normalmente bate certo e felizmente só faltam duas semanas e meia


No ano passado, foi a 23 de Setembro que fez uma trovoada daquelas em Évora. Por isso...


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2015 às 18:01)

vamm disse:


> No ano passado, foi a 23 de Setembro que fez uma trovoada daquelas em Évora. Por isso...



E a 21/09/2014, aqui no Porto, assisti à mais violenta chuvada que me recordo, foram mais de 30 mm em poucos minutos  

Como isto anda muito monótono, em off tópic e  para recordar, cá fica o vídeo que fiz na altura:


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2015 às 19:03)

Snifa disse:


> E a 21/09/2014, aqui no Porto, assisti à mais violenta chuvada que me recordo, foram mais de 30 mm em poucos minutos
> 
> Como isto anda muito monótono, em off tópic e  para recordar, cá fica o vídeo que fiz na altura:



Off topic:

Esse dia. 


Por cá pouco choveu mas deu para ver um dos céus mais assustadores que me recordo, até tons roxos tinha. Mas ainda mais assustador foi o do mítico 4 de Setembro de 2004. Tinha apenas 10 anos mas lembro-me como se fosse hoje daquela shelf cloud mesmo à moda do Kansas. Até um tornado houve. A seguir saraiva de 6cm em plena via rápida. Ainda hoje o jipe da minha mãe tem leves mazelas no capot. Leves pois conseguimos nos abrigar num viaduto. Podem ver um tópico disto que há no fórum aqui, porém perderam-se as fotos todas. Vou colocar lá alguma informação da minha experiência e imagens dos modelos. Também a 21 de Setembro 2008 houve grandes trovoadas no Norte e Centro.

--------------------

O mês de Setembro quando quer traz coisas épicas no que toca a eventos convectivos. Este ano os modelos teimam em não mostrar nada para já. Veremos. Mas neste momento o ideal seria uma frente a varrer todo o continente, ou em especial na zona Centro e Sul, que precisam de água.


----------



## ruka (3 Set 2015 às 19:48)




----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Set 2015 às 19:59)

Esse 21\09\2014 foi épico em termos de instabilidade. Também aqui ao final do dia abateu-se uma trovoada muito forte e constante acompanhada por uma chuvada monumental (cerca de meia hora). O Porto defrontou no Dragão o Boavista nesse dia e o jogo teve de ser interrompido devido à precipitaçao. Voltando ao tópico, seca e mais seca é o que se vê, vamos lá ver se isto anima nos próximos tempos, afinal estamos em ano de El Niño....


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (3 Set 2015 às 21:02)

Bom analise de modelos talvez fosse mais interessante do que saudosismos mas olhando aos modelos vejo uma possivel alteracao para daqui a uns 10 dias com um bloqueío a nordeste da Europa e o AA a oeste que podem potenciar a formacao de cavados na PI. O ensemble indica essa possibilidade em especial a norte e centro. É uma questao de aguardar mais uns dias embora temo que aqui o Algarve ainda precise de aguardar mais uns tempos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2015 às 10:46)

Bela imagem para descobrir as diferenças  
O GFS reactiva o Fred para tempestade tropical perto dos Açores; o GEM envia-o para junto das costas da Terra Nova; e os ECMWF e o JMA são tipo David Copperfield 
Creio que todos os modelos estão tão confusos como nós... Acho que vou ligar ao Professor Bambu para ver o que ele acha


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2015 às 11:39)

Já se sabe que os modelos tem bastantes dificuldades em estações de transição(Primavera e Outono), agora juntando um El Niño forte....
Prevejo um Outono/Inverno muito complicado para os modelos de Previsão.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Set 2015 às 12:33)

Os modelos estão muito instáveis, normal nesta altura do ano.
O ECMWF já prevê novamente um evento convetivo na 2ª/3ª principalmente no interior, mas claro que isto tudo pode mudar amanhã.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos estão muito instáveis, normal nesta altura do ano.
> O ECMWF já prevê novamente um evento convetivo na 2ª/3ª principalmente no interior, mas claro que isto tudo pode mudar amanhã.



@Davidmpb basta olhar para as nuvens de evolução que começaram a surgir na última hora sobre a Serra de S. Mamede. Tanta humidade durante a noite e subidas bruscas a temperatura durante o dia, só podem originar instabilidade de origem térmica no interior da península. 
Infelizmente não é de aguaceiros fortes e dispersos que necessitamos. Necessitamos de várias superfícies frontais a atravessar o continente, de cabo a rabo, para terminar com esta seca...  

Quanto a prognósticos de médio e longo prazo, o IPMA confirma essa possibilidade de evento para a 2ª/3ª, mas o GFS continua a rumar para outro caminho, no sentido da estabilidade e aumento da temperatura. 
Por sua vez, o AEMET publicou a previsão mensal. As anomalias positivas em precipitação e negativas em temperaturas começam a surgir a partir de dia 14. Vamos esperar para ver se isso se confirma. 
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Aqui está provavelmente a primeira frente de jeito a cruzar Portugal 





Nos Meteogramas para o Porto , estão a prever cerca de *20mm* primeiras 6h do dia 15

Contudo ainda falta muito tempo vamos ver o que acontece ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2015 às 16:19)

A 9 dias de distância...
Quando tiver essas cartas a 144h já lhe darei algum crédito... de momento seguro apenas tempo estável e pó!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 16:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui está provavelmente a primeira frente de jeito a cruzar Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era melhor se houvesse trovoada


----------



## sielwolf (5 Set 2015 às 18:13)

O GFS mostra uma mudança de padrão daqui a sensivelmente 1 semana. Vamos lá ver se se concretiza.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2015 às 18:18)

O problema é que falta uma semana e como os modelos andam instáveis isto pode mudar tudo amanhã, esperemos que não, e comece o verdadeiro outono


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2015 às 19:10)

Na verdade o que vejo é mais um período de temperaturas acima da média... e claro está... mais do mesmo... sem chuva!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Set 2015 às 20:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> e claro está... mais do mesmo... sem chuva!



Por acaso o que vejo no 2ª painel é animador, pelo menos para o norte e centro. Convenhamos que é chuva e está prevista - faltam ainda uns bons dias e o padrão indicia alguma mudança.
O WRF apresenta tendência para perda da influência anticiclónica para o final da semana.
Aguardemos para ver se os outros modelos acompanham...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2015 às 20:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por acaso o que vejo no 2ª painel é animador, pelo menos para o norte e centro. Convenhamos que é chuva e está prevista - faltam ainda uns bons dias e o padrão indicia alguma mudança.
> O WRF apresenta tendência para perda da influência anticiclónica para o final da semana.
> Aguardemos para ver se os outros modelos acompanham...



Depois de tantos anos aqui... por norma não ligo nada ao 2º painel... mas oxalá!


----------



## james (5 Set 2015 às 20:43)

Boa noite ,

Nas ultimas saídas , o " GFS " e o " ECM "  tem coincidido numa alteração de padrão a partir do dia 12 , com descida de temperatura e possibilidade de alguma chuva .

A esta distancia , não quer dizer que esteja garantido que vai chover a  potes , pode chover apenas um pouco ou nada , mas o facto dos 2 modelos entrarem em consonância pode ser um indicador de alteracao de padrão a médio prazo .


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2015 às 20:48)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 07 set. a 04 out. 2015*
> *
> Temperatura e precipitação com valores abaixo do normal
> *
> ...



Essas frentes a mim não me dizem nada, eu quero é uma cut-off a sudoeste de Sagres a despejar 100 mm, aqui no Algarve.  Prefiro um Setembro mais seco do que chuvoso, não vá começar a chover cedo, depois chega-se ali a Dezembro e a torneira fecha-se, por isso, mais vale a seca continuar e vir um Inverno mais rigoroso como 2009/2010 do que vir logo e acabar cedo demais...


----------



## james (5 Set 2015 às 20:59)

Normalmente ,  a outonos precocemente chuvosos  seguem - se invernos secos .

Vendo os modelos a médio prazo , da a sensação que  vai ser um outono normal , com as primeiras frentes a passar a meio do mês pelo Norte , mais ou menos como e costume .

E ,  em ano de " El  Nino " , ou muito me engano ou vamos ter grandes regas la para o fim do ano ( mas isso já e matéria de SML ) .


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2015 às 22:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Essas frentes a mim não me dizem nada, eu quero é uma cut-off a sudoeste de Sagres a despejar 100 mm, aqui no Algarve.  Prefiro um Setembro mais seco do que chuvoso, não vá começar a chover cedo, depois chega-se ali a Dezembro e a torneira fecha-se, por isso, mais vale a seca continuar e vir um Inverno mais rigoroso como 2009/2010 do que vir logo e acabar cedo demais...


Começar a chover em Setembro nunca é cedo demais é perfeitamente normal e se nós fomos ver o verão começou logo em Maio


----------



## GabKoost (6 Set 2015 às 06:56)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Nas ultimas saídas , o " GFS " e o " ECM "  tem coincidido numa alteração de padrão a partir do dia 12 , com descida de temperatura e possibilidade de alguma chuva .
> 
> A esta distancia , não quer dizer que esteja garantido que vai chover a  potes , pode chover apenas um pouco ou nada , mas o facto dos 2 modelos entrarem em consonância pode ser um indicador de alteracao de padrão a médio prazo .



De uma saída para a outra esfumou-se tudo.

Já não está previsto chover nada em lado nenhum.

Espero que os modelos voltem a carregar na precipitação pois a situação já está a tornar-se preocupante.


----------



## james (6 Set 2015 às 09:59)

GabKoost disse:


> De uma saída para a outra esfumou-se tudo.
> 
> Já não está previsto chover nada em lado nenhum.
> 
> Espero que os modelos voltem a carregar na precipitação pois a situação já está a tornar-se preocupante.





Eu continuou a acreditar numa possível mudança de padrão a meio do mês , atendendo aos modelos . Todavia , como também referi , isso infelizmente também não e garantia de muita chuva .  Podemos começar a entrar progressivamente num ciclo 
Mais outonal  e com uma corrente mais ococeânica e andar muito tempo apenas com chuviscos ou chuva fraca ( em 2005 ou em 2008, por exemplo , apesar de o  outono ter chegado na altura normal , só tivemos as primeiras frentes a passar de forma mais sucessiva la para dezembro ) .

Se tivéssemos tido um período anterior muito chuvoso  não havia problema , mas como não tivemos , se continuar mais 2 / 3 meses a chover pouco pode tornar - se preocupante . 

P. S .  de facto , previsões a mais de 5 dias em relação a quantidade de precipitação prevista são quase do domínio do reino da fantasia .


----------



## james (6 Set 2015 às 10:05)

Estive a ver melhor os modelos e continuam  claramente a modelar uma alteração do padrão a partir do dia 11 .

A única diferença e relativamente a quantidade de precipitação prevista , mas isso , como referi anteriormente, a mais de 5 dias não e para levar a letra .


----------



## ruka (6 Set 2015 às 20:27)

boas saídas dos modelos para o próximo fim de semana...


----------



## james (6 Set 2015 às 22:17)

As ultimas saídas voltaram a animar  , embora ainda com muitas reservas devido ao facto de serem a mais de 5 dias .

A confirmar - se , seria uma frente fria de respeito para o próximo fim de semana , em especial no Norte .

Já a uns posts  atras tinha dito que os modelos a muito que ameaçavam com algo para meio do mês .

Vamos acompanhando e ver se só  cai chuva fraca ou levamos com algo em grande .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Set 2015 às 23:48)

james disse:


> As ultimas saídas voltaram a animar  , embora ainda com muitas reservas devido ao facto de serem a mais de 5 dias .
> 
> A confirmar - se , seria uma frente fria de respeito para o próximo fim de semana , em especial no Norte .
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro james,

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas run's mas parece que a partir do próximo fim de semana, vamos ter direito a um vasto sistema depressionário entre UK e o noroeste de Portugal Continental... Vamos esperar mesmo pelas próximas saídas para vermos como isto vai evoluir (tanto pode dar em quase nada como pode ser minimamente interessante para a nossa região que também está a precisar urgentemente duma boa rega decente para repor o "verdinho" do nosso belo cantinho.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2015 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

já não seria mau de todo , 34 mm de acumulado  venha ela


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 10:15)

Sei que é um pouco cedo, pois ainda faltam alguns dias para esta possível evolução, mas esta previsão ocorrer será um bom evento, com precipitações constantes durante todo o fim de semana e proveitosas para todo o território. Vamos esperar que se concretize e venha mitigar esta seca.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2015 às 11:25)

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tendência do estado do tempo





Carta de 200 hPa prevista para hoje, 7 de setembro de 2015_12hUTC (Fonte: Wetter3)

Um núcleo de ar frio isolado em altitude (DANA) sobre o interior da Península Ibérica condiciona o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental. A presença de elevados valores de humidade relativa aos 700 hPa, aliado à insolação, favorecem o estabelecimento de correntes de ar ascendentes pelo que durante a tarde e início da noite de hoje poderá ocorrer o desenvolvimento de alguma nebulosidade convectiva nas regiões do interior centro e sul que, por sua vez, poderá originar um aumento temporário de nebulosidade e a ocorrência de aguaceiros ou trovoadas dispersas, embora a sua probabilidade de ocorrer seja diminuta.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 11:48)

Snifa disse:


> já não seria mau de todo , 34 mm de acumulado  venha ela



Na Run das 6h , já só estão *8,8mm* . Andam num tira e mete constante...


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2015 às 13:33)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 240 horas - 17/09/2015

( GFS 6Z )


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 13:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sei que é um pouco cedo, pois ainda faltam alguns dias para esta possível evolução, mas esta previsão ocorrer será um bom evento, com precipitações constantes durante todo o fim de semana e proveitosas para todo o território. Vamos esperar que se concretize e venha mitigar esta seca.



Quando apresentares os mapas da NOAA, que não são propriamente muito estéticos e muitas vezes de difícil perceção, não te esqueças de mencionar quantos milímetros tem uma polegada, que é a unidade utilizada por eles. Até faço uma sugestão, se me permites. Quem vive em Portugal continental não necessita de usar esses mapas abrangentes. Há outros bem mais precisos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Orion disse:


> Quando apresentares os mapas da NOAA, que não são propriamente esteticamente muito apelativos e muitas vezes de difícil perceção, não te esqueças de mencionar quantos mm tem uma polegada, que é a unidade utilizada por eles. Até faço uma sugestão, se me permites. Quem vive em Portugal continental não necessita de usar esses mapas abrangentes. Há outros bem mais precisos.



(Off-Topic) Obrigado @Orion. Como se costuma dizer: vivendo e aprendendo  E já agora: 1 polegada = 25,4 milímetros by Sr. Google


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2015 às 22:34)

Se continua assim vamos ter mais um mês com 0 ou próximo. A frente do próximo semana praticamente não afectará o Centro e Sul. Após isso parece querer restabelecer-se o anti-ciclone novamente. Ou começa a alterar muita coisa na sinóptica nos próximos tempos ou não saímos disto.
Marrocos, Argélia, Tunísia e leste Peninsular começam a ver qualquer coisa e nós nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2015 às 23:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Se continua assim vamos ter mais um mês com 0 ou próximo. A frente do próximo semana praticamente não afectará o Centro e Sul. Após isso parece querer restabelecer-se o anti-ciclone novamente. Ou começa a alterar muita coisa na sinóptica nos próximos tempos ou não saímos disto.
> Marrocos, Argélia, Tunísia e leste Peninsular começam a ver qualquer coisa e nós nada.



Só na semana de 21 a 27/09 é que o ECM prevê anomalia positiva na precipitação no sul. Há zonas no leste peninsular, já choveu mais neste mês, que o ano hidrológico todo. Em Setembro do ano passado, em Faro caíram 9.2 mm.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Set 2015 às 08:49)

Lá se foi toda a precipitação para o FDS. Além disso, a própria "mudança de padrão" não foi mais do que uma esperança que durou 2 dias.

O Anticiclone está cá para ficar novamente.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (8 Set 2015 às 08:58)

Essa anomalia na precipitacao ja antes estava na semana de 14 a 21 de Setembro. Neste momento a tendencia dos modelos e para um posicionamento no seu sitio do AA e por isso sonente alguns restos poderao chegar ao norte. Normalmente Setembro e muito seco por ca no Algarve e nao me parece que este ano seja excecao. Veremos posteriormente o que nos reserva Outubro.
OBS: neste monento penso que isto pode inclinar para algo como 2009/2010. Veremos e se por aqui nao teremos que esperar por Dezembro para ver chuva.


----------



## james (8 Set 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia , 

Ou eu estou a ver mal ou os modelos estão a modelar claramente uma mudança de padrão a partir do fim de semana , pelo menos aqui no Norte . 

A ultima saída do " ECM " , por exemplo , mostra probabilidades elevadas de precipitação para alguns dias . Agora , se ha pessoas a espera de , no inicio de setembro , o território ser varrido por frentes sucessivas a descarregar enormes quantidades de agua , como se estivéssemos em janeiro , pode ter uma desilusão .


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Aparentemente esta run do GFS está a melhorar bastante  no que toca à precipitação 

Já se sabe como é a esta distância, mas à medida que a 2ª quinzena se aproxima pode ser que os modelos vão acertando as "agulhas".

Não espero frentes vigorosas nem muito abrangentes, mas pelo menos alguma alteração de padrão pode ocorrer, com chuva  em especial mais a Norte/ Centro


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia

















Adoro quando o GFS tira com uma das mãos e depois dá com as duas 
Vou esperar sentado para ver se na próxima run não tira com os dois pés 

E para dia 17 ficamos logo com o inverno à porta....


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2015 às 12:10)

O avanço para leste da superfície frontal fria que ontem e hoje atravessou o Arquipélago dos Açores irá originar uma pequena depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica; a superfície frontal fria, já em fase de dissipação, irá afectar as regiões do norte e litoral centro de Portugal Continental a partir da tarde de amanhã. Períodos de céu muito nublado e alguma precipitação prevista para as regiões do norte e centro.

Na Sexta-feira à tarde iremos ter mais uma aproximação e passagem de outra superfície frontal fria, afectando sobretudo as regiões do norte e centro de Portugal Continental ao longo da noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado. Descida já notável das temperaturas máximas no norte.



james disse:


> Bom dia, Ou eu estou a ver mal ou os modelos estão a modelar claramente uma mudança de padrão a partir do fim de semana , pelo menos aqui no Norte. A ultima saída do " ECM " , por exemplo , mostra probabilidades elevadas de precipitação para alguns dias.



 Muito bem vista a alteração prevista, já a partir de amanhã.

O anticiclone dos Açores irá baixar de latitude e a corrente de oeste começara a incidir com maior frequência nas regiões do norte da Península, trazendo concerteza a tão desejada precipitação pelo menos para as regiões do norte, onde o tempo outonal deverá começar já a marcar presença a partir desta semana.


----------



## boneli (8 Set 2015 às 12:22)

Bom dia.

Lendo este fórum parece que ninguém se entende..uns dizem que que AA veio para ficar outros que vamos ter chuva!
Penso que não é difícil perceber que cada RUN que sai as coisas mudam e não é pouco. Tudo num tira e põem. Nem me arrisco a fazer previsões para o fim de semana.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2015 às 12:49)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia. Lendo este fórum parece que ninguém se entende..uns dizem que que AA veio para ficar outros que vamos ter chuva!
> Penso que não é difícil perceber que cada RUN que sai as coisas mudam e não é pouco. Tudo num tira e põem. Nem me arrisco a fazer previsões para o fim de semana.



Eu acho que não existe confusão nenhuma mas sim pessoas que avançam com supostas previsões sem qualquer fundamento. Analisando as cartas sinópticas, não se observa nenhum anticiclone sobre a Península e se ler as previsões do IPMA, está lá previsto o regresso da precipitação ao território do continente.


----------



## Candy (8 Set 2015 às 13:02)

Para mim antes as 72 horas nada é certo, com esta mete e tira do GFS. 
Olhando a este fim de semana, voltou a oferecer-nos chuva. Mais à frente então... são os sonhos, nas previsões para dia 17!... era bom era... embora lá p'ra Viana do Castelo possam não achar muita piada à coisa. Mas previsões a 216 horas já se sabe que são apenas o que são...
A cada saída há mudanças... 
Parece que certo, certo, pelo que vem sido modelado nas últimas saídas é que aqui p'ra mim, a partir de hoje não vou ter máximas acima dos 20ºC. Apesar de hoje já não as ter. 
Acompanhando os modelos...


----------



## boneli (8 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu acho que não existe confusão nenhuma mas sim pessoas que avançam com supostas previsões sem qualquer fundamento. Analisando as cartas sinópticas, não se observa nenhum anticiclone sobre a Península e se ler as previsões do IPMA, está lá previsto o regresso da precipitação ao território do continente.



No fundo é isso que vejo também e pelo menos o GFS tem insistido no regresso da chuva para o próximo fim de semana já á alguns dias. O que tem variado bastante é a quantidade de chuva que que poderemos ter.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2015 às 13:43)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até ao dia 18-09-2015 ( GFS 6Z )

Claro destaque para o NW, mas outras regiões  também com boa precipitação, em especial no Norte/Centro


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Set 2015 às 14:00)

boneli disse:


> No fundo é isso que vejo também e pelo menos o GFS tem insistido no regresso da chuva para o próximo fim de semana já á alguns dias. O que tem variado bastante é a quantidade de chuva que que poderemos ter.



Boa tarde Caro boneli,

Vivemos os dois na zona de Braga e todos sabemos que o primeiro episódio de chuva a sério começa neste canto para finais de Setembro. A precipitação que vier a partir deste FDS é uma prenda divina, sabendo que estamos perante uma seca cíclica e generalizada.

Cmps.


----------



## Candy (8 Set 2015 às 18:15)

E pronto!... nova saída... lá se foi a chuva quase toda, para o Litoral Oeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2015 às 19:15)

Meteogramas para o Porto 

>Run 6h





>Run 12h


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (8 Set 2015 às 23:12)

Como e obvio nesta altura do ano os modelos andam instaveis e tambem vai haver una mudança de padrao a norte a partir deste fim de semana com alguma chuva fraca a moderada afectando essencialmente o Norte do pais particularnente o Minho e Douro. A sul vai estar as temperaturas e o tempo normal para a época. Portanto tempo quente e seco no sul. Tudo normal portanto ...


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2015 às 18:32)

Desculpem lá o OFF TOPIC, mas... alguém está a seguir o "monstro" em cima de Itália???

Há algum tópico com isso?


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Candy disse:


> Desculpem lá o OFF TOPIC, mas... alguém está a seguir o "monstro" em cima de Itália???
> 
> Há algum tópico com isso?



Tens este:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2015.8073/page-41#post-506963


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2015 às 06:58)

Bom dia,

sim senhor, *242.4 mm* previstos no meteograma GFS ( run 0z ) 






A ideia que dá é que ali para o dia 16/09 iremos ter uma forte frente que ficara algo estacionária, provocando acumulados elevados em especial no N/ NW  mas falta ainda muito tempo.

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até ao dia 20/09: ( GFS 0 Z )


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2015 às 10:38)

Estranho o Meteograma não dar precipitação para a noite de Sexta Feira @Snifa , por isso que não se pode confiar no Freemeteo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2015 às 10:41)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> A ideia que dá é que ali para o dia 16/09 iremos ter uma forte frente que ficara algo estacionária, provocando acumulados elevados em especial no N/ NW  mas falta ainda muito tempo.
> ...



@Snifa, estive a consultar o modelo GFS com atenção e a previsão vai no sentido de sermos influenciados por uma frente alimentada com os restos da Tempestade Tropical Henri, que se formou próximo da Bermuda e segue em direcção N/NE, com uma rápida deslocação para SE após absorção por uma depressa atlântica.






O que me preocupa é o facto do ECMWF seguir a mesma lógica e prevê também um agravamento significativo do estado do tempo...













Esperemos pelas próximas run's para ver se esta previsão se confirma ou não, pois um evento com acumulações tão elevadas, numa zona tão fustigada pelos incêndios, poderá trazer alguns problemas...










Edit: O IPMA também actualizou a sua previsão através dos modelos e segue no mesmo sentido.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2015 às 12:12)

O GFS já cortou novamente na precipitação por exemplo para o Porto deses 242mm passou para 52mm, não vale a pena estarmos aqui a por meteogramas a muitos dias de distância porque eles estão constantemente a mudar, ainda por mais neste altura do ano


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2015 às 14:01)




----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2015 às 14:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>
















E pelo que vi, as precipitações serão mais intensas a sul do Tejo do que a norte...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2015 às 15:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E pelo que vi, as precipitações serão mais intensas a sul do Tejo do que a norte...


Esperemos que a previsão se mantenha


----------



## manelmeteo (10 Set 2015 às 15:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Esperemos que a previsão se mantenha


Na proxima atualização tiram a chuva toda ou quase toda como é hábito e vai para o norte.


----------



## james (10 Set 2015 às 15:21)

das Miguel disse:


> E pelo que vi, as precipitações serão mais intensas a sul do Tejo do que a norte...





Acho que nao . Pode vir a acontecer , mas para ja , os modelos tambem  indiciam elevada precipitacao a norte do Tejo  , Viana do Castelo , por exemplo , com um valor de praticamente 100 mm .


----------



## james (10 Set 2015 às 15:37)

Na minha opinião , o possível evento do próximo dia 16 terá alguma relação com a formação do furacão Henry  , acho que se chama assim .

Uma possível severidade deste evento   , a meio de setembro , tem quase sempre relação com restos de furacões / tempestades tropicais. 

Vamos acompanhando os modelos , sendo que nestas situações não ha meio termo , ou levamos só com chuva fraca ( e só em alguns locais ) ou levamos com um evento severo ( algumas saídas que tem projeccionado valores superiores a  200 mm  em tao pouco tempo , não e brincadeira  , isso provocaria inundações ) .

Outra coisa que os modelos vão insinuando a médio prazo e de uma boa descida das temperaturas .


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2015 às 15:48)

Haveria também uma grande quantidade de água precipitável na Madeira. O que pode dar bronca tendo em conta a orografia (17/9; 0 UTC):


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2015 às 16:30)

james disse:


> Acho que nao . Pode vir a acontecer , mas para ja , os modelos tambem  indiciam elevada precipitacao a norte do Tejo  , Viana do Castelo , por exemplo , com um valor de praticamente 100 mm .








58,3 mm em cerca de 15 horas. Não deixa de ser significativo, tal como os 44,1 mm previstos para a Barragem do Caia, a mais de 200 kms do mar e 500 kms a sul de Viana 
Na minha região, tendo em conta a evolução, um evento com ventos de SW originam normalmente fortes precipitações nas vertentes da Serra de S. Mamede, devido à sua orografia.



Orion disse:


> Haveria também uma grande quantidade de água precipitável na Madeira. O que pode dar bronca tendo em conta a orografia (17/9; 0 UTC):



Esperemos sinceramente que não haja perdas materiais nem humanas, tal como aconteceu em 2010...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2015 às 17:20)

O evento de 2010 na Madeira foi um acumulado de situações, tal como outros eventos trágicos noutras zonas. Não vamos já andar com essas especulações.

Em relação ao Henry, ainda há dias expliquei como seguir essa energia tropical no tópico do Fred usando produtos como a vorticidade e o Theta-E.
Se olharem para a vorticidade do Fred quer no GFS quer do ECMWF, sim, é isso que é modelado nos modelos (agora!), parte dessa energia acaba por nos afectar, de resto é natural acontecer isso no Outono.






Mas se também se derem ao trabalho, repararem também nas diferenças entre modelos, não são todos iguais, nuns zonas de precipitação muito intensa, noutro uma depressão mais cavada, etc,etc.
E isso muda a cada saída de modelos, tanto pode ser assim como parar mais a norte no RU ou mais a sul, pelo que é um bocado inútil estar já agora a olhar para acumulados de precipitação num local X como tantas vezes é repetido por aqui. Nada contra partilharem isso por aqui, antes pelo contrário, não fiquem é admirados com as mudanças.

Acrescento mais uma imagem que vi há uns dias e de que gostei muito, para repetir a mensagem a todos os que gostam de olhar e interpretar modelos.
Tempestade tropical Erika, a cinzento as previsões de vários modelos ao longo da vida do ciclone, a preto o que realmente aconteceu.





(c) Michael Lowry


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Boa noite. Neste domingo podemos esperar precipitação?!


----------



## ruka (10 Set 2015 às 22:32)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite. Neste domingo podemos esperar precipitação?!



sim, em especial no norte e centro e vento moderado de sudoeste


----------



## james (10 Set 2015 às 22:35)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite. Neste domingo podemos esperar precipitação?!



 Sim , a partir da tarde . Esta já  essa previsão na previsão descritiva do IPMA .


Em relação ao possível evento da próxima semana , quer o ECM  quer o GFS continuam firmes ( e sincronizados ) na possibilidade de aparecer um evento com alguma severidade . Amanha e sábado , com 
 uma previsão já com mais fiabilidade , vamos ver se continuam a modelar da mesma forma .


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Set 2015 às 22:37)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite. Neste domingo podemos esperar precipitação?!


Muita chuva prevista para domingo. E também terça e quarta, com a passagem duma frente jeitosa


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2015 às 22:45)

james disse:


> Sim , a partir da tarde . Esta já  essa previsão na previsão descritiva do IPMA .
> 
> 
> Em relação ao possível evento da próxima semana , quer o ECM  quer o GFS continuam firmes ( e sincronizados ) na possibilidade de aparecer um evento com alguma severidade . Amanha e sábado , com
> uma previsão já com mais fiabilidade , vamos ver se continuam a modelar da mesma forma .



Aqui para baixo, nas ultimas 2 saidas do ECMWF já modela alguma precipitação para quarta, claro que ainda falta  tempo, mas ao menos já são os dois principais modelos  a apontar para o mesmo cenário.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2015 às 22:56)

O cúmulo da frustração nem é olhar para o GFS (a frente enfraquece progressivamente):
















Há piores, como este modelo brasileiro (em que a frente fica ao largo):


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2015 às 23:00)

o assunto de quarta-feira 16 pode trazer alguma surpresa... a frente é bastante lenta no seu avanço. Os valores aqui para o Algarve são generosos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Obrigado pessoal, bons seguimentos!


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2015 às 06:58)

Acumulados bastante generosos até ao dia 21/09/2015 em especial no N/NW, ( GFS 0Z ) o resto do País já esteve bem melhor..






http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2015 às 08:12)

Boa depressão mostrada pelo ECMWF:
















Penso haver boa concordância entre os 2 principais modelos:

GFS:


----------



## ruka (12 Set 2015 às 00:09)

GFS 18z a carregar bem na precipitação ...


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2015 às 00:56)

O ECMWF a 96 horas de distância está assim; para 3ªf 6z-18z e 4ªf 6z-18z (acumulados de 12h)
(*Nota*: há um hiato de 12h de precipitação entre as duas cartas, entre as 18z de 3ªf e 6z de 4ªf)






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2015 às 00:56)

O ECMWF a 96 horas de distância está assim; para 3ªf 6z-18z e 4ªf 6z-18z (acumulados de 12h)
(*Nota*: há um hiato de 12h de precipitação entre as duas cartas, entre as 18z de 3ªf e 6z de 4ªf)






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2015 às 01:42)

GFS ( Run 18h) , está prevista uma bela depressão para Terça / Quarta-feira






Isóbaras ( a sul do núcleo de baixas pressões  ) estão bastante próximas devem gerar vento forte com rajadas na ordem dos 80/90Km/h de SW / SSW

Quadro da pressão atmosférica e rajadas de vento:


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2015 às 09:57)

Como a saída do ECM das 12z está parecida com a última das 00z, dá para improvisar a falta de dados do ECM juntando 2 saídas.
Tudo se vai conjugando para uma entrada no Outono em grande estilo na 3ª/4ªfeira, depressão cavada e frente poderosa.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2015 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

interessante para a época do ano a depressão prevista para a próxima semana 

segunda feira 14 às 0z com 1010 hpa no seu centro:







Quarta feira às 06z com 975 hpa no  centro, ou seja um cavamento de - 35 hpa em 54 horas.







É uma descida significativa e rápida da pressão, mas não chegará para ser considerada uma ciclogénese explosiva, para isso a pressão tinha que baixar 24 hpa em 24 horas ou menos, mas anda lá perto.

De qualquer modo, e olhando aos mapas, tenho algumas dúvidas se aquela depressão que coloquei no 1º mapa ( 1010 hpa ) é a mesma cujo o núcleo cava até aos 975 hpa ( 2º mapa ) ou se será outra que vem logo atrás da de 1010 hpa.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2015 às 12:00)

Certamente ainda vai ser actualizada, mas o IPMA  já fala em chuva forte para Terça- Feira dia 15:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 15.setembro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro litoral a partir da manhã,
estendendo-se às regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, sendo forte no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego
a partir do meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de sudoeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)* com rajadas da ordem
de 70/90 km/h no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro e nas terras
altas a partir do final da manhã.*

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 12 de setembro de 2015 às 10:8 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_

Deverá ser a primeira "Tempestade Outonal" ou depressão/frente mais activa, neste fim de Verão


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2015 às 12:10)

Segundo o GFS 6Z, previsão de elevadas quantidades de precipitação e com alguma persistência no N/NW 

Apesar de o IPMA  não se basear no GFS, estes mapas vão de encontro à previsão descritiva para terça-feira






















Acumulação prevista  até ao dia  17/09 às 20 h:


----------



## MicaMito (12 Set 2015 às 13:05)

Ho cum catano não haverá hipotese ainda de a intensidade do vento enfraqueçer? se for assim como previsto vai fazer estragos aqui na zona nesta altura!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2015 às 13:11)

Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para Quarta-feira, 16 de Setembro de 2015_12h00UTC

A situação sinóptica estará condicionada, nos meados da próxima semana, pela formação de uma depressão bastante cavada (983 hPa) a noroeste da Península Ibérica e consequentes linhas de instabilidade a atravessarem o território de Portugal Continental.
O estado do tempo caracterizar-se-á pelo aumento nítido da instabilidade, com o aumento da nebulosidade em todo o território de Portugal Continental a partir de Terça-feira. Espera-se também o aumento da intensidade do vento, tornando-se moderado a forte, com rajadas muito fortes no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
A precipitação começara a ocorrer no noroeste a partir da segunda metade de Terça-feira, progredindo para o interior e para o sul e atingindo todo o território do continente na primeira metade do dia de Quarta-feira.
A passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, logo seguida por outras linhas de instabilidade, sobre o território de Portugal continental, irá favorecer a ocorrência de valores de precipitação relativamente elevados, nomeadamente nas regiões norte e centro, associados a períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes, dando lugar a aguaceiros e à possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2015 às 13:43)

Snifa disse:


> De qualquer modo, e olhando aos mapas, tenho algumas dúvidas se aquela depressão que coloquei no 1º mapa ( 1010 hpa ) é a mesma cujo o núcleo cava até aos 975 hpa ( 2º mapa ) ou se será outra que vem logo atrás da de 1010 hpa.



Boas,

Repara que no mapa atual ( 6h ) , lá em cima ( canto superior esquerdo ) aparecem duas depressões .  A de azul ( escuro ) acho que é a que deve ser considerada e não a circulo azul ( claro ).







Estive a olhar para a animação do GFS e criei esta série, com intervalo de 24h entre cada mapa.
Baixa pressão formada na zona da Terra nova e Labrador e  que depois vai descendo de latitude. No primeiro mapa desenhei o possível trajeto.






Está então modelada (desde as *00h do dia 14* até às *06h do dia 16*)  a pressão descer *35Hpa *( 54h ).


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2015 às 14:28)

Sim, é a 2ª baixa que interage com um forte jetstreak.






Mas ainda não dêem ainda tudo como certo, ainda faltam umas quantas horas, o ECM parece-me um pouco menos agressivo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2015 às 14:49)

GFS ( Run 6) , mapa da pressão atmosférica e rajadas de vento





Estou-me a lembrar da situação do passado dia 4 Maio , para esse dia , uma previsão com a mesma distância temporal,  não estava prevista ventania tão agressiva como esta na madrugada terça para quarta.


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2015 às 17:02)

Continua muita chuva prevista nesta run GFS 12 Z, em especial no Norte/NW, vale o que vale a esta distância, mas é sem dúvida uma situação a acompanhar, já são bastantes saídas a mostrar esta tendência


----------



## james (12 Set 2015 às 18:41)

Boa tarde ,

A frente da próxima terça começa a ganhar um certo grau de severidade ( valores no NO para cima de 120 mm em menos de 24 h e muita agua em pouco tempo e ventos muito fortes também ) . 

Mas poderá ainda ser uma simples tempestade de outono.  Passar ao lado seria uma desilusão


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 20:43)

james disse:


> Mas poderá ainda ser uma simples tempestade de outono. Passar ao lado seria uma desilusão



No princípio pelo menos, até os espanhóis podem ficar a ver navios:


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 00:51)

A água precipitável é muito problemática (GFS 12z, 0.25º):






A atmosfera já está muito saturada:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 02:36)

Saída das 18h do GFS reforça o evento de terça-feira. A 72 horas, os meteogramas GFS colocam de *100 a 160mm* em *12 horas* para os distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga, o que significaria a eminência da emissão de um aviso vermelho. Apenas de memória parece-me que este tipo de frentes é raro ou muito raro em Setembro, especialmente por ser a meio do mês, mais próprio de Outubro em diante. Mas um pequeno desvio possível da trajectória dos centros depressionários cortará estes valores para metade, pelo menos. Além de que esta é uma saída das 18h do GFS e 72 horas ainda é uma distância significativa. Portanto ainda é cedo para atribuir grande confiança a estas volumosas previsões.


----------



## james (13 Set 2015 às 02:46)

StormRic disse:


> Saída das 18h do GFS reforça o evento de terça-feira. A 72 horas, os meteogramas GFS colocam de *100 a 160mm* em *12 horas* para os distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga, o que significaria a eminência da emissão de um aviso vermelho. Apenas de memória parece-me que este tipo de frentes é raro ou muito raro em Setembro, especialmente por ser a meio do mês, mais próprio de Outubro em diante. Mas um pequeno desvio possível da trajectória dos centros depressionários cortará estes valores para metade, pelo menos. Além de que esta é uma saída das 18h do GFS e 72 horas ainda é uma distância significativa. Portanto ainda é cedo para atribuir grande confiança a estas volumosas previsões.




Ainda poderá ser uma normal tempestade de final de verão / inicio de outono .

No entanto , a confirmar - se o cavamento , são valores incríveis para a época , quer de precipitação quer de vento . 

E atenção , com todos os ingredientes reunidos , ou seja , muita chuva  , muito vento e trovoada  , o que , a par de solos ressequidos , poderá ser explosivo .

No inicio de outubro de 2013 , uma cutt - off  descarregou em 12 horas perto de 90 mm de precipitação , o que provocou na minha zona grandes inundações , neste caso poderemos estar a falar de valores bem superiores .


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2015 às 06:35)

james disse:


> Ainda poderá ser uma normal tempestade de final de verão / inicio de outono .
> 
> No entanto , a confirmar - se o cavamento , são valores incríveis para a época , quer de precipitação quer de vento .
> 
> ...



Creio que essa cut-off que falas foi no dia 27 de Setembro, e sim, grande evento esse. 


Quanto a este próximo evento, de facto são valores absurdos mesmo que fosse em pleno outono ou inverno. Esta última saída piorou ainda mais a situação. A 60h ainda deverá alterar alguma coisa. Já sabemos como são estas situações, mesmo que mantenha estes valores até ao dia, pode haver surpresas, como o "grosso" passar a norte ou a sul.


GFS saída das 0Z. Para seguir com atenção.

´


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2015 às 08:46)

É de facto uma brutalidade a run das 0 do GFS. Tomando por exemplo o meteograma para Arcos de Valdevez (consultando os meteogramas aqui no site foi a zona com mais precipitação que encontrei) teríamos entre as 9 e as 0 de terça ou seja em 15 horas, cerca de 180 mm de precipitação :O  Não é brincadeira...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 08:57)

Ensemble  GFS 0Z  às 66 horas:







Média:






O ECMWF também mostra acumulados importantes no N/NW, mas como a resolução é de 24 em 24 horas, não dá para ter uma noção tão boa como no GFS:








No fim até poderá não ser bem assim, só na altura saberemos, no entanto é uma previsão/tendência a seguir de perto.

A persistência no tempo ( algumas horas ) de chuvas fortes pode ocasionar problemas e isto é já para depois de amanhã dia 15/09, não é uma previsão a 200/300 horas de distância.

Mesmo até às primeiras horas de quarta-feira dia 16 as previsões de acumulados  ( GFS 0Z ) já são importantes no NW:


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2015 às 11:05)

Situação interessante para terça e quarta-feira no Litoral Norte do país. Como já foi referido, uma depressão em rápido cavamento passará bastante próxima à Galiza no seu trajecto para Nordeste, originando o primeiro evento outonal desta época.

Terça-feira um fluxo muito húmido e perturbado de Sudoeste originará bastante precipitação, maioritariamente de origem orográfica nas vertentes ocidentais dos maciços montanhosos do Norte do país. A generalidade dos modelos aponta para valores superiores a 100 mm em 24 horas, sendo que alguns (GFS 00z e WRF da MeteoGalicia) chegam a prever essa quantidade em 9 horas nalguns locais.

Previsão de precipitação em 24 horas de 3ªf. do WRF da MeteoGalicia, prevendo acumulados superiores a 160 mm numa vasta área minhota:











Esta corrida do WRF teve como base a saída das 0z do GFS, que previa a maior parte da precipitação para a Galiza e Minho, mas deve.se notar que a mais recente saída, das 6z, mete tudo um pouco mais a Sul:






No fim do dia de 3ª feira a frente fria atinge o Norte do país e vai deslocando-se para Sul ao longo da madrugada e manha de 4ª feira, varrendo todo o país, mas com acumulados medíocres a Sul do Mondego:

Previsão de precipitação em 24 horas de 4ªf. do WRF da MeteoGalicia:






Apenas no Norte do país, devido à passagem de uma área de ar muito frio em altitude, deverá haver algo mais interessante, com um pós-frontal convectivo a deixar alguma precipitação, com forte possibilidade de trovoadas e outros fenómenos convectivos:






Por fim, deixo a animação de precipitação em 6 horas prevista pelo ECMWF para estes dois dias. Os acumulados previstos são inferiores aos do GFS (como é aliás habitual nestas situações - os valores registados costumam ficar na média dos dois), mas mesmo assim com acumulados a rondar os 100 mm em 24 horas na 3ª feira, no Litoral Norte:


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 11:20)

IPMA:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 15.setembro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Sul até ao início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro litoral, estendendo-se às regiões
a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, sendo forte e
persistente a partir do meio da manhã.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de sudoeste,
tornando-se, a partir do meio da manhã, moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h), com *rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h no litoral das
regiões Norte e Centro e forte (40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas da
ordem de 90 km/h nas terras altas.*
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 13 de setembro de 2015 às 10:9 UTC_


Previsão para 4ª feira, 16.setembro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que poderão ser por
vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado
*a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h no litoral
das regiões Norte e Centro e forte (40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas da
ordem de 90 km/h nas terras altas.*
Subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 13 de setembro de 2015 às 10:9 UTC
_
_
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Set 2015 às 11:26)

Segundo o windguru para terça feira em Arcos de Valdevez espera se mesmo muita precipitação..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2015 às 11:53)

A run das 06z do GFS amenizou bastante a precipitação, veremos se é para ficar.

00z:






06z:


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A run das 06z do GFS amenizou bastante a precipitação, veremos se é para ficar.



De qualquer das formas ainda é bastante precipitação, mas ainda nada é definitivo veremos o que dizem as próximas saídas, de um dia chuvoso os minhotos já não se vão livrar. 

Infelizmente para o Centro e Sul pouca precipitação chegar...


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 17:20)

A norte dos Açores está a mancha nebulosa que irá atingir o continente daqui a +-48 horas:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2015 às 18:02)

Nunca vi uma previsão a +54h com 60mm em 3 horas 














Vai ser provavelmente o dia mais chuvoso do ano, eu sei que requer avisos, mas vai salvar-nos da seca no Norte e Centro.
Interessante vão ser as mínimas na quinta


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2015 às 18:04)

Saida das 12Z continua a prever valores de precipitação à volta dos 100mm em 24 horas para o Litoral Norte. No entanto parece que houve também um ligeiro desagravamento em relação ao vento.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 18:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vai ser provavelmente o dia mais chuvoso do ano, eu sei que requer avisos, mas vai salvar-nos da seca no Norte e Centro.



Dilúvios nem sempre salvam de secas (especialmente as severas). Às vezes destroem mais do que ajudam (arrasto dos solos, etc.). Especial cuidado deve ser dado a quem vive em zonas recentemente fustigadas por incêndios. E mesmo que não vivam, é sempre bom verificar o estado das linhas de escoamento. É muita chuva em pouco tempo. Situações dificeis vão aparecer inevitavelmente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2015 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> Dilúvios nem sempre salvam de secas (especialmente as severas). Às vezes destroem mais do que ajudam (arrasto dos solos, etc.). Especial cuidado deve ser dado a quem vive em zonas recentemente fustigadas por incêndios. E mesmo que não vivam, é sempre bom verificar o estado das linhas de escoamento. É muita chuva em pouco tempo. Situações dificeis vão aparecer inevitavelmente.


Sim não estou a dizer que um dilúvio é uma coisa boa, só mencionei o lado positivo da chuva. Só espero que não hajam desastres e que o IPMA lance os alertas devidos!


----------



## Chingula (13 Set 2015 às 19:41)

Independentemente da actividade da perturbação que nos vai afectar Terça e Quarta-feira, 15 e 16 de Setembro, penso tratar-se da fase terminal da tempestade tropical Henri, estas perturbações (mesmo ex) carecem de muita atenção e cuidado...não me esqueço do efeito na Galiza de uma ex-Hortense


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2015 às 19:46)

Chingula disse:


> Independentemente da actividade da perturbação que nos vai afectar Terça e Quarta-feira, 15 e 16 de Setembro, penso tratar-se da fase terminal da tempestade tropical Henri, estas perturbações (mesmo ex) carecem de muita atenção e cuidado...não me esqueço do efeito na Galiza de uma ex-Hortense



Não me parece que o seja. A depressão em si penso que ainda não esteja formada, sendo que quando ela passar a NW da PI _ainda_ estará em fase de rápido cavamento.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 20:06)

A água precipitável, como já referi, é muito elevada. Depois dependerá das condições da atmosfera. Em certos locais a chuva será mais pesada do que em outros.


----------



## Chingula (13 Set 2015 às 20:10)

Chingula disse:


> Independentemente da actividade da perturbação que nos vai afectar Terça e Quarta-feira, 15 e 16 de Setembro, penso tratar-se da fase terminal da tempestade tropical Henri, estas perturbações (mesmo ex) carecem de muita atenção e cuidado...não me esqueço do efeito na Galiza de uma ex-Hortense




Da página NOAA referente ao Henri: 
000
WTNT43 KNHC 112033
TCDAT3

REMNANTS OF HENRI DISCUSSION NUMBER  12
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL  AL082015
500 PM AST FRI SEP 11 2015

Henri is no longer a tropical cyclone.  Visible images clearly show
that Henri lacks a well-defined center, with scatterometer and
satellite data also suggesting the circulation has degraded into a
southeast-to-northwest oriented trough.  The scatterometer did show
a small area of 35-kt winds, so that intensity is kept.

The remnants of Henri are expected to trek northeastward then
eastward over the North Atlantic and should transition into an
extratropical low on Saturday.  Future information on this system
can be found in High Seas Forecasts issued by the National Weather
Service Ocean Prediction Center...under AWIPS header NFDHSFAT1 and
WMO header FZNT01 KWBC.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  11/2100Z 40.0N  58.5W  35 KT  40 MPH...REMNANTS OF HENRI
12H  12/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Blake


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2015 às 22:42)

eu preocupava-me mais com o vento... ainda é incerto mas pode haver destruição na rede elétrica e telefónica.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2015 às 22:46)

Tecnicamente falando os restos do "Henri" são aquela primeira baixa pressão que falámos ontem, é a seguinte que depois interage com o Jet.
Obviamente está tudo relacionado, até antes do Henri, já havia este padrão de fluxo de ar tropical húmido e quente que colide agora com uma massa de ar frio que vem de norte no Atlântico.
De qualquer forma já perceberam que o GFS começa agora a suavizar um pouco, ou a "dispersar" um bocado. Independente disso, é expectável um episódio de chuva intensa, algo em torno dos 100 mm ou mais parece razoável no noroeste, dependendo da instabilidade e orografia.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Agreste disse:


> eu preocupava-me mais com o vento... ainda é incerto mas pode haver destruição na rede elétrica e telefónica.



O que tem estado a ser modelado não é uma ciclogénese explosiva. O Jet demora bastante tempo a curvar, e quando curva a sério já há uma espécie de pântano barométrico de baixas pressões diluindo muita energia por uma vasta região.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 22:55)

O GFS na saída das 12h reduziu para cerca de metade os acumulados no Minho, o que já se enquadra na época e não é de forma alguma um evento extraordinário.

No entanto aumentou nos distritos daí para sul, sendo agora os maiores acumulados atingidos nos do Porto e Aveiro, cerca de 150mm na semana; chega ainda ao distrito de Leiria com valores à volta dos 50 mm.

Ventos médios de 40 Km/h.


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2015 às 23:26)

A carta sinóptica para as 00h UTC de quarta feira, mostra o centro de baixas pressões a Norte da Galiza, com duas frentes frias associadas que irão cruzar Portugal Continental durante a madrugada e manhã.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2015 às 23:51)

Segundo o meteograma para Espinho estão previstos *122,4 mm* de precipitação.
Os maiores acumulados de chuva certamente serão a partir do inicio da tarde até ao final da tarde.
Segundo os modelos e previsões irão ocorrer várias inundações localizadas junto ás ribeiras pois coicidirá com a meia maré e maré cheia.
Relativamente a quedas de árvores, só prevejo a queda de ramos pequenos ( esta conclusão é devido à observação das árvores em dias de nortada forte).


----------



## james (13 Set 2015 às 23:53)

A depressão de terça esta a fugir toda para os distritos do Porto e Aveiro , como bem referiu o Stormric . Então , o distrito de Viana vai em queda livre  , em relação a precipitação . Pelo menos , por aqui não devera passar de um simples temporal de setembro .


----------



## GabKoost (14 Set 2015 às 01:09)

james disse:


> A depressão de terça esta a fugir toda para os distritos do Porto e Aveiro , como bem referiu o Stormric . Então , o distrito de Viana vai em queda livre  , em relação a precipitação . Pelo menos , por aqui não devera passar de um simples temporal de setembro .



Direi mais Braga e Porto.

O Baixo MInho e o Douro Litoral são neste momento os concelhos mais afectados pela chuva.

No entanto a depressão tanto pode acabar por cair mais a Norte ou mais a Sul um pouco. Tem andado assim no mete e tira dentro do Noroeste.

No entanto, pelo menos 100mm parece estarem quase garantidos em praticamente todo o NO.

E 100mm em pouco mais de 24horas ainda no mês de Verão não é nada habitual. Já aconteceu certamente mas não é nada"normal" por assim dizer. Não me recordo de uma precipitação destas ainda dentro do período de Verão do mês de Setembro.


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 01:19)

GabKoost disse:


> Direi mais Braga e Porto.
> 
> O Baixo MInho e o Douro Litoral são neste momento os concelhos mais afectados pela chuva.
> 
> ...




Ocorreu em setembro de 1986 , caíram cerca de 100 mm em poucas horas  , o que provocou diversas inundações e quedas de arvores um
Pouco por todo o Minho .


----------



## nunessimoes (14 Set 2015 às 01:23)




----------



## nunessimoes (14 Set 2015 às 01:24)

nunessimoes disse:


>


A AEMET lançou este alerta


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2015 às 01:32)

nunessimoes disse:


> A AEMET lançou este alerta



Curioso então a AEMET considera esta depressão uma ciclógenese explosiva? Ou li mal?


----------



## nunessimoes (14 Set 2015 às 01:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Curioso então a AEMET considera esta depressão uma ciclógenese explosiva? Ou li mal?


Leste bem... Pelo menos eles acham isso


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 01:46)

Curioso , que lançam também o aviso para de possível ciclogênese explosiva para a província de Pontevedra   , que faz fronteira com o distrito de Viana do Castelo .


----------



## JTavares (14 Set 2015 às 01:57)

Gostava de saber o porquê da diferença de critérios.


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 02:10)

E curioso  que o " GFS" prevê condições meteorológicas muito semelhantes entre a Galiza e o Norte
Do nosso pais .


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 08:24)

Penso que para ser Ciclogênese explosiva a pressão teria que baixar 24 hpa em 24 horas ou menos, não é o caso, é uma depressão em rápido cavamento mas não chega a ser explosivo, a não ser que algo se altere entretanto.

Nesse comunicado da AEMET falam numa descida algo "vaga", mais de 20 hpa, mas não mencionam se o valor chega aos -24 hpa.. 

Quanto às previsões, entre  amanhã e quarta-feira deverão cair quantidades elevadas de precipitação no N/NW, vamos ver o que ocorre na realidade, preferia esta precipitação toda bem distribuida pelo mês 

GFS:


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 09:01)

Meteograma do yr.no para o Porto nas próximas 48 horas, assim por alto somei uns *101.2 mm* de precipitação:






http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Porto/Porto/hour_by_hour.html


Foreca ( ECMWF ) a carregar bem, somei uns *88 mm*






http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Porto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2015 às 09:19)

Tristeza e cá mais para baixo nada quase.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2015 às 10:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tristeza e cá mais para baixo nada quase.



Não é bem assim, já que o mau tempo vai-se estender a todo o território de Portugal Continental. Naturalmente haverá mais precipitação no norte do que no Alentejo e no Algarve, mas isso é perfeitamente natural.


----------



## manelmeteo (14 Set 2015 às 11:17)

A verdade é que vai chover pouco no sul, a não ser que vocês considerem 4 ou 5 mm uma fartura, não venham disser que vai haver mau tempo em todo o território porque não é assim.
Nestes dias reporto de uma vila do baixo Alentejo.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2015 às 11:21)

Vai ser um excelente evento nortenho isso sim, no Sul a seca vai se continuando a agravar não são 5mm ou pouco mais que resolvem alguma coisa!! Até porque o que se vê para o resto do mês é quase nada...


----------



## joao nunes (14 Set 2015 às 11:22)

ainda falta muitos dias mas pode vir a ser um grande evento


----------



## nunessimoes (14 Set 2015 às 11:25)

Este evento de amanhã é tido em consideracao como tempestade tropical henri?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2015 às 11:30)

Mau tempo!, vai ser é finalmente bom tempo, é pena é que seja pouco e de curta duração, depois sim vêm ai novamente o mau tempo ( Sol)


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2015 às 11:47)

Depois deste evento onde no sul pouco vai chover, também acho que não são 4 ou 5mm que vão fazer muita diferença, e pelo que eu tenho visto nos modelos não sei até que ponto não haverá AA até ao fim do mês, isto ainda pode mudar, mas as perspectivas para o sul não são das melhores.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2015 às 12:44)

Grande evento em perspetiva, possivelmente com acumulados próximos dos 150 mm no Noroeste em pouco mais de 12 horas... Pode dar problemas. Esperemos que nada de trágico ocorra. Quanto as inundações já se sabe que pouco há a fazer para prevenir no entanto uma vez que também está previsto vento com rajadas superiores a 100 km\h devem-se tomar precauções para evitar estragos como deixar os carros debaixo de arvores etc...
Bom seguimento!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Set 2015 às 12:58)

A Sul já estamos habituados a não ter grandes eventos, apanhamos apenas as pontas...
No entanto, recordo que há precisamente um ano atrás, por estes dias havia grande instabilidade, o que ainda não aconteceu este ano.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Está em  vigor aviso vermelho do IPMA  para  Porto, Braga ,Viana do Castelo e Vila Real.

Situação meteorológica de risco extremo, relativamente a chuvas fortes e persistentes  

Porto ( para os outros distritos a vermelho a informação é igual )

*Chuva forte e persistente Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos*
*extremos de vento*

Válido entre *2015-09-15 12:00:00* e *2015-09-15 23:59:59 (hora
UTC)*


----------



## boneli (14 Set 2015 às 13:16)

Gostaria de ver a análise de alguns colegas sobre este evento que ai vem. Mais a Norte, mais a Sul o Noroeste e Galiza vão ser afetados com muita chuva.
Nada melhor que uma valente carga de água para a defesa da minha tese de mestrado. 

Como amante de fenómenos aguardo pela chegada desta frente e dos vossos dados. Apenas peço que os danos sejam os mínimos.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 13:20)

boneli disse:


> Gostaria de ver a análise de alguns colegas sobre este evento que ai vem. Mais a Norte, mais a Sul o Noroeste e Galiza vão ser afetados com muita chuva.
> Nada melhor que uma valente carga de água para a defesa da minha tese de mestrado.
> 
> Como amante de fenómenos aguardo pela chegada desta frente e dos vossos dados. Apenas peço que os danos sejam os mínimos.



A meu ver não se lança um aviso vermelho de ânimo leve, ( assim como outros avisos, mas o vermelho por ser o máximo da escala deve ser usado com mais cautela e ponderação ) o IPMA sabe que a situação é potencialmente complicada para o N/NW, esperemos que não ocorram problemas.

A propósito, isto tem a ver com restos de alguma tempestade tropical que vão realimentar/reforçar a depressão extratropical em cavamento?


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Na minha zona , só me lembro de 2 ou 3 avisos vermelhos . Sabendo que o IPMA e um pouco conservador , devem estar mesmo a espera de algo serio .


----------



## GabKoost (14 Set 2015 às 13:29)

Problemas vão ocorrer de certeza.

Inundações nos locais do costume entre outros. Depois de um verão seco e prolongado todas as sarjetas, e canalizações de águas fluviais estão ou sujas e entupidas pelo que é garantido que os meios urbanos vão apresentar problemas.

O vento previsto, somado ao facto de que as árvores estão ainda com a folhagem quase toda poderá também causar problemas ponctuais.

A nível fluvial penso que não haverá problemas pois as barragens estão com capacidade de encaixe mais do que suficiente.

Porém, a nível agrícola, principalmente no Minho, este evento irá sem dúvida ter um impacto significativo.

A vasta maioria das vindimas nem sequer começou. Uma carga de água destas irá fazer com que as uvas apodreçam caso não sejam apanhadas logo de seguida além de que podem vir a perder açúcar ao absorver água a mais. Também não é de excluir a queda de bastantes cachos com o vento e precipitação previstos.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Ora cá está o ex ciclone tropical Henri como origem da depressão.

Comunicado do IPMA:

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2015-09-14 12:23:00* e *2015-09-16 23:59:00

Assunto: Precipitação forte e vento intenso a norte do Mondego nos dias 15 e 16 de setembro de 2015 *

*Uma depressão com origem no ex-ciclone tropical Henri, centrada no início do dia de hoje, 14 de setembro 2015, a norte dos Açores, irá aproximar-se da Corunha na madrugada do dia 15, dirigindo-se para o Golfo da Biscaia durante a tarde. Neste trajeto irá verificar-se uma descida acentuada dos valores da pressão, atingindo o valor mais baixo, inferior a 980 hPa, no Golfo da Biscaia no início da tarde do dia 15. 
Os efeitos desta depressão no território do Continente irão prolongar-se até ao final do dia 16, originando precipitação forte e vento intenso as regiões a norte do Mondego. 

As maiores quantidades de precipitação irão ocorrer no Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, na tarde de 15 e noite de 16, onde poderão ultrapassar 100mm em 24 horas. *

O vento forte começará por atingir as regiões do litoral Norte, na manhã do dia 15, e depois as regiões do interior Norte e Centro, prolongando-se até ao final da manhã do dia 16, afetando com menor intensidade a região Sul. *Rajadas de vento da ordem de 90km/h atingirão a generalidade das regiões a norte do Mondego, prevendo-se rajadas superiores a 110 km/ nas terras altas. *

*Esta depressão irá causar agitação marítima forte na costa ocidental portuguesa a norte do Cabo Raso. *

Para mais informações consultar os avisos meteorológicos emitidos pelo IPMA:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 13:33)

Snifa disse:


> Está em  vigor aviso vermelho do IPMA  para  Porto, Braga ,Viana do Castelo e Vila Real.
> 
> Situação meteorológica de risco extremo, relativamente a chuvas fortes e persistentes
> 
> ...



(Off-Topic): É preocupante ver os medias nacionais preocupados com o tipo de Pepperoni das pizzas entregues num certo nº 33 e nem sequer são capazes de informar atempadamente a população do país (principalmente do Norte) acerca de algo que poderá originar danos materiais avultados e, esperemos, nenhuma tragédia humana... 24 horas é um prazo demasiado curto para algumas medidas de prevenção... Aliando isto ao início das aulas, creio que devia haver mais cuidados por parte das autoridades...
Quanto à previsão, valores próximos de 200 mm em menos de 48 horas, com o grosso da precipitação em menos de 24 horas, irão trazer consequências graves para a circulação rodoviária, inundações súbitas em zonas afectadas pelos incêndios e nas zonas ribeirinhas, inundações urbanas (todos sabemos como é feita a limpeza dos equipamentos urbanos para as águas pluviais), queda de estruturas, etc.
Creio que o staff poderia criar um separador para a recolha e seguimento desta situação por parte de todos os membros que vivem nas zonas mais afectadas e desde já, todos os outros que irão acompanhar a situação nas suas regiões.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 13:35)

Snifa disse:


> Ora cá está a ex tempestade tropical Henri
> 
> Comunicado do IPMA:
> 
> ...



Snifa, há quantos dias é que nós, meros "aprendizes" andamos a seguir esta situação?? Creio que, pelo menos há 5 dias, tínhamos 85% de certezas que ia acontecer um evento significativo...


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 13:37)

GabKoost disse:


> Problemas vão ocorrer de certeza.
> 
> Inundações nos locais do costume entre outros. Depois de um verão seco e prolongado todas as sarjetas, e canalizações de águas fluviais estão ou sujas e entupidas pelo que é garantido que os meios urbanos vão apresentar problemas.
> 
> ...



Nos grandes rios não haverá grandes problemas , mas nos ribeiros poderá haver .
E possibilidade de fenômenos extremos localizados de vento , o que e sempre imprevisível e perigoso .


----------



## jonas (14 Set 2015 às 13:47)

Espero que não aconteça nada de mais


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 14:00)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que para ser Ciclogênese explosiva a pressão teria que baixar 24 hpa em 24 horas ou menos, não é o caso, é uma depressão em rápido cavamento mas não chega a ser explosivo, a não ser que algo se altere entretanto.
> 
> Nesse comunicado da AEMET falam numa descida algo "vaga", mais de 20 hpa, mas não mencionam se o valor chega aos -24 hpa..
> 
> ...



Caso de Estudo - Ciclogénese explosiva:

Uma situação de ciclogénese explosiva caracteriza-se por um decréscimo muito acentuado da pressão atmosférica no centro de uma depressão num curto intervalo de tempo. Em particular, à latitude de 60ºN, nestas situações, observa-se um decréscimo médio da pressão atmosférica igual ou superior a 1hPa por hora durante 24 horas. *Nas latitudes de Portugal Continental, uma ciclogénese pode ser considerada como explosiva para um decréscimo médio da pressão atmosférica ligeiramente inferior 1 hPa por hora em 24 horas. *

A previsão deste tipo de situações é particularmente importante, devido ao tempo severo associado, geralmente, ventos fortes e precipitação intensa.




Campos da pressão ao nível médio do mar (hPa) e do geopotential (mgp) aos 500hPa previstos pelo modelo do ECMWF para o dia seguinte (27/10/2004) às 00UTC (figura em cima). A situação sinóptica à superfície é determinada por depressão muito cavada (958-962hPa) centrada a Noroeste da Galiza, com um sistema frontal associado, cuja frente fria se encontra próximo da costa ocidental portuguesa. Aos 500hPa, a situação mantém-se depressionária. 

Através do campo da advecção de temperatura aos 850hPa (figura em baixo) constata-se a advecção de ar quente no sector quente (zonas de cores laranja, vermelho e castanho) e a advecção de ar frio a Oeste da frente fria  (zonas de cores verde, azul e violeta).





Imagem do satélite Meteosat na banda do infravermelho mostra a nebulosidade associada à depressão frontal.





Fonte : https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia...ndex.html?page=ecmwf.depressao.xml&print=true

Estive a consultar os mapas de previsão do AEMET e, entre as 02H e as 14 H, a previsão é de descida de 13 hpa, dos 1002 hpa para 989. Se for para as 24 horas, as 02h de amanhã para as 02h de dia 16, passa de 1002 hpa para 977 hpa, portanto 25 hpa... Assim sendo temos uma Ciclogénese explosiva... E não gosto nada da palavra explosiva...


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2015 às 14:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Caso de Estudo - Ciclogénese explosiva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tvemos "n" situaões de ciclogéneses explosivas sobre Portugal.. E não houve grandes dramas por isso.. Estamos numa situaçã "boarderline" de ser explosiva (ou seja ao contrário de outras, nem sequer é certo que seja explosiva...)... Vamos ter calma na análise, por favor.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 14:13)

james disse:


> E possibilidade de fenômenos extremos localizados de vento , o que e sempre imprevisível e perigoso .



Já tem muita vorticidade e alguma convergência:


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2015 às 14:13)

O lançamento de um aviso vermelho de mau tempo é justificado pelos critérios de emissão (previsão de 60 mm em 6 horas), que é o que está modelado pela generalidade dos modelos. Nos últimos anos já houve várias ocorrências que justificaram a emissão deste aviso, sendo que em nenhuma delas se registaram danos de maior.

Ao nível da precipitação, o facto de esta ser maioritariamente de origem orográfica e de ser relativamente bem distribuída no tempo não faz antever (em princípio) problemas de maior, o que não exclui pequenas inundações em meio urbano e complicações no trânsito. Como já foi aqui referido ao nível do sistema fluvial não deverá haver qualquer problema, uma vez que estamos em situação de seca e há uma grande capacidade de encaixe.

Peço que se evitem mensagens exageradamente alarmistas, uma vez que este evento não é de todo anormal nesta região do país (a única anormalidade resulta da época do ano). Mesmo o vento, se não ocorrerem surpresas, não terá intensidade de todo anormal - diria até eventualmente mais complicado o pós-frontal na tarde de 4ª feira durante eventuais fenómenos convectivos.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2015 às 14:24)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tendência do estado do tempo associado à aproximação da ex-tempestade tropical HENRI*






*A partir da próxima noite, todo o território de Portugal Continental começara a sentir os efeitos da aproximação de uma complexa área depressionária em cavamento a noroeste da Península Ibérica (Figura 1 – Terça-feira, 00h00UTC), com uma pressão mínima de 999 hPa, resultante da ex – tempestade tropical HENRI. Estabelecer-se-á uma corrente moderada de sudoeste, com aumento de nebulosidade no litoral oeste, onde poderão começar a registar-se períodos de chuva fraca a partir da noite.


Ao longo da madrugada e na parte de amanhã de manhã ocorrerá um cavamento para os 986 hPa da pressão mínima no núcleo depressionário (Figura 1 – Terça-feira, 12h00UTC), ao mesmo tempo que linhas de instabilidade começam a incidir directamente sobre o noroeste do território de Portugal Continental; esta situação contribuirá para o aumento da nebulosidade e a passagem a períodos de chuva persistente, intensificando-se o vento à medida que as isóbaras fiquem cada vez mais próximas umas das outras. Entretanto formar-se-á um segundo núcleo depressionário mais a oeste 990 hPa, ao mesmo tempo que se começarão a organizar linhas de instabilidade sobre o Atlântico (superfícies frontais frias), ao largo da costa ocidental portuguesa.
*





*No período da tarde de Terça-feira, a área depressionária entrará em deslocamento para nordeste, ao mesmo tempo que o seu centro continuará a cavar até aos 981 hPa (Figura 2 – Quarta-feira, 00h00UTC). O raio da acção da área depressionária passará a abranger todo o território de Portugal Continental, particularmente sentido pela acentuada intensificação do vento, ao tornar-se forte, com rajadas muito fortes, em especial no litoral oeste e terras altas. Neste período, entre o meio – dia de amanhã e a meia – noite de Terça para Quarta-feira, várias linhas de instabilidade começarão a penetrar sobre o território de Portugal Continental, começando por afectar inicialmente o Minho e Douro Litoral e estendendo-se progressivamente ao resto do território de Portugal Continental, de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior. O Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve deverão sentir a aproximação e passagem das linhas de instabilidade já durante a madrugada de Quarta-feira.

A passagem das linhas de instabilidade provocará fenómenos convectivos que poderão originar períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes, passando a regime de aguaceiros, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoadas, em especial nas regiões norte e centro, sendo possível a ocorrência de fenómenos de ventos extremos.

A situação de instabilidade tenderá a desanuviar a partir do final da madrugada de Quarta-feira, persistindo a maior instabilidade nesse dia nas regiões do norte e centro (Figura 2 – 12h00UTC). *


----------



## james (14 Set 2015 às 14:30)

Off - tópic : não vi aqui ainda alarmismos , apenas situações que acontecem nestes eventos . Mas se formos por ai , o IPMA e o primeiro a ser alarmista , com a emissão de aviso vermelho e a descrição correspondente .  Claro que não vem
Ai o fim do mundo , mas não podemos fingir que nada se vai passar .

Fim off- topic


----------



## Firefigther (14 Set 2015 às 14:35)

Tendo em conta o que se avizinha , acho que se apenas vai pontuar por um tempo apenas "Invernoso ", já que a Protecçao Civil apenas colocou um Alerta Amarelo a seguir ao breefing com o IPMA. A ver vamos.Peço desculpa por este tópico não ir para os Alertas e Avisos.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 14:36)

james disse:


> Off - tópic : não vi aqui ainda alarmismos , apenas situações que acontecem nestes eventos . Mas se formos por ai , o IPMA e o primeiro a ser alarmista , com a emissão de aviso vermelho e a descrição correspondente .  Claro que não vem
> Ai o fim do mundo , mas não podemos fingir que nada se vai passar .
> 
> Fim off- topic



Prevenção é a palavra chave, mesmo que no fim não se verifiquem as condições anunciadas.


----------



## Chingula (14 Set 2015 às 14:36)

Nos perfis verticais previstos para o Porto dia 15 às 12h e Lisboa 16 às 00h (na página do IPMA) chamou-me a atenção os valores de água precipitável muito elevados em especial no Porto (46,8 mm) valores típicos de perturbações tropicais....quanto aos efeitos para além do temporal no mar e o vento com rajadas, um dos locais mais vulneráveis a precipitações intensas em curto espaço de tempo que recordo é a zona de Águeda...


----------



## romeupaz (14 Set 2015 às 14:36)

vitamos disse:


> Já tvemos "n" situaões de ciclogéneses explosivas sobre Portugal.. E não houve grandes dramas por isso.. Estamos numa situaçã "boarderline" de ser explosiva (ou seja ao contrário de outras, nem sequer é certo que seja explosiva...)... Vamos ter calma na análise, por favor.



A coisa não é bem assim, aqui para a zona de Leiria quando caiu cá uma ciclogénese explosiva (Gong em Janeiro de 2013), a minha casa que é perto do centro urbano esteve 6 dias sem electricidade e muitas zonas à volta ficaram 1 mês na mesma situação. Os estragos que vi foram enormes, com povoações a ficarem isoladas e por sorte, sim sorte, era sábado e ninguém se magoou seriamente.
Incusive avisei a minha namorada para não sair de casa nesse dia, tinha aulas de pós-graduação às 9h30, ora o momento de maior força do envento ocorreu por volta das 9h10 e ela ia passar aqui:
(numa extensão de mais de 200m caíram todos os eucaliptos e pinheiros com mais de 50 anos)





outro local de passagem






Vi ainda estragos piores em outras zonas... na entrada da Marinha Grande em 400m a estrada nacional ficou intransitável por 10h não estava lá ninguém


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2015 às 14:39)

james disse:


> Off - tópic : não vi aqui ainda alarmismos , apenas situações que acontecem nestes eventos . Mas se formos por ai , o IPMA e o primeiro a ser alarmista , com a emissão de aviso vermelho e a descrição correspondente .  Claro que não vem
> Ai o fim do mundo , mas não podemos fingir que nada se vai passar .
> 
> Fim off- topic



Há alguns posts a tender para o alarmismo, e certamente que ao longo da tarde iriam aparecer outros.

O IPMA, relativamente à precipitação, cumpriu os critérios de emissão de avisos. Pessoalmente, discordo bastante de alguns dos critérios estabelecidos, mas não é este o tópico apropriado para discutir esse assunto.


----------



## boneli (14 Set 2015 às 14:53)

David sf disse:


> Há alguns posts a tender para o alarmismo, e certamente que ao longo da tarde iriam aparecer outros.
> 
> O IPMA, relativamente à precipitação, cumpriu os critérios de emissão de avisos. Pessoalmente, discordo bastante de alguns dos critérios estabelecidos, mas não é este o tópico apropriado para discutir esse assunto.




E se calhar tender para o alarmismo será a palavra certa ou normal para esta situação.

Nada que já não tivemos, mas não podemos ignorar e tratar de modo leviano um alerta vermelho do IPMA  e encarar esta situação como normal ou dentro dos parâmetros normais. Desculpa mas quem está a entrar em exagero é o próprio moderador.

Olhando para a quantidade de precipitação prevista e pressão, e linhas isobáricas que os mapas vão mostrando não vi ainda ninguém aqui a falar nada de mais para estas chamadas de atenção.


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2015 às 15:08)

boneli disse:


> E se calhar tender para o alarmismo será a palavra certa ou normal para esta situação.
> 
> Nada que já não tivemos, mas não podemos ignorar e tratar de modo leviano um alerta vermelho do IPMA  e encarar esta situação como normal ou dentro dos parâmetros normais. Desculpa mas quem está a entrar em exagero é o próprio moderador.
> 
> Olhando para a quantidade de precipitação prevista e pressão, e linhas isobáricas que os mapas vão mostrando não vi ainda ninguém aqui a falar nada de mais para estas chamadas de atenção.




Como por enquanto ainda vai havendo alguma serenidade por parte de toda a gente, como ainda nenhum aviso foi minimizado, e como apenas se apelou  a calma perante uma situaçao que, felizmente, não é virgem,e para tal basta consultar o histórico do forum, este tipo de post que apenas pretende criar uma espécie de confusão onde nem sequer existe confusão é incompreensível.

Algumas pessoas querem criar conflitos onde não existem... o porquê nem vale a pena tentar perceber.


Como ninguém ainda mencionou que esta seria uma situação banal, obviamente que se recomendam os cuidados habituais e um seguimento atento. Continua prevista precipitação significativa, pelo que os cuidados habituais nest tipo de situaçao são recomendáveis. É mesmo bastante precipitação para o periodo em apreço.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Set 2015 às 15:14)

vitamos disse:


> Como por enquanto ainda vai havendo alguma serenidade por parte de toda a gente, como ainda nenhum aviso foi minimizado, e como apenas se apelou  a calma perante uma situaçao que, felizmente, não é virgem,e para tal basta consultar o histórico do forum, este tipo de post que apenas pretende criar uma espécie de confusão onde nem sequer existe confusão é incompreensível.
> 
> Algumas pessoas querem criar conflitos onde não existem... o porquê nem vale a pena tentar perceber.
> 
> ...



Fica aqui o AVISO À POPULAÇÂO na verdade nunca é demais a prevenção.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 15:15)

vitamos disse:


> Já tvemos "n" situaões de ciclogéneses explosivas sobre Portugal.. E não houve grandes dramas por isso.. Estamos numa situaçã "boarderline" de ser explosiva (ou seja ao contrário de outras, nem sequer é certo que seja explosiva...)... Vamos ter calma na análise, por favor.



@vitamos, não procuro alarmismos nem sequer semear a confusão, mas creio que a situação exige alguma atenção, pois não me recordo de nenhuma situação de ciclogéneses explosivas a afectar Portugal no final do verão... Creio que os efeitos nesta altura do ano serão totalmente diferentes daqueles que ocorrem no outono e no inverno, após as primeiras chuvas e a consolidação dos solos. Numa situação de seca severa a extrema, aliada a inúmeros incêndios na região norte, os solos irão sofrer uma erosão significativa, para além da contaminação das linhas de água por causa das cinzas.
(exemplo: http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...nacao-das-aguas-apos-os-incendios-florestais; http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/Publicacoes/Colectaneas_Cindinicas/Download/Colecao_I/Artigo_V.pdf)
E nas cidades, sabendo a prática corrente, as limpezas de todos os equipamentos urbanos para o escoamento das águas pluviais normalmente só acontecem após as primeiras chuvas (e as primeiras inundações)... Ainda temos presentes as imagens de Lisboa no outono passado...
Irei sempre recordar um episódio que ocorreu quando fiz parte da direcção de uma instituição: Havia um defeito na construção num edifício, pelo que nas primeiras chuvas, parte do mesmo sofria sempre com infiltrações e inundava, pois ninguém se recordava de limpar o escoamento de água existente no telhado e que ficava obstruído por causa das folhas das árvores caducas... Em Portugal, não há cultura de prevenção, pelo que só lidamos com as consequências...


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2015 às 15:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @vitamos, não procuro alarmismos nem sequer semear a confusão, mas creio que a situação exige alguma atenção, pois não me recordo de nenhuma situação de ciclogéneses explosivas a afectar Portugal no final do verão... Creio que os efeitos nesta altura do ano serão totalmente diferentes daqueles que ocorrem no outono e no inverno, após as primeiras chuvas e a consolidação dos solos. Numa situação de seca severa a extrema, aliada a inúmeros incêndios na região norte, os solos irão sofrer uma erosão significativa, para além da contaminação das linhas de água por causa das cinzas.
> (exemplo: http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...nacao-das-aguas-apos-os-incendios-florestais; http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/Publicacoes/Colectaneas_Cindinicas/Download/Colecao_I/Artigo_V.pdf)
> E nas cidades, sabendo a prática corrente, as limpezas de todos os equipamentos urbanos para o escoamento das águas pluviais normalmente só acontecem após as primeiras chuvas (e as primeiras inundações)... Ainda temos presentes as imagens de Lisboa no outono passado...
> Irei sempre recordar um episódio que ocorreu quando fiz parte da direcção de uma instituição: Havia um defeito na construção num edifício, pelo que nas primeiras chuvas, parte do mesmo sofria sempre com infiltrações e inundava, pois ninguém se recordava de limpar o escoamento de água existente no telhado e que ficava obstruído por causa das folhas das árvores caducas... Em Portugal, não há cultura de prevenção, pelo que só lidamos com as consequências...



Concordo com quase tudo, há risco de inundações urbanas e eventuais problemas a jusante de áreas recentemente ardidas. Por outro lado há que aclarar o seguinte: a (eventual e pouco provável) ciclogénese explosiva não tem nada a ver com as quantidades de precipitação previstas; na última que afectou o território de Portugal continental a quantidade de precipitação foi irrisória. Os perigos de um evento deste tipo advêm da intensidade do vento. Também não terá nada a ver com os acontecimentos do Oeste em Dezembro de 2009, na altura o centro da depressão passou nessa zona, agora o centro passará no mar, a Norte da Galiza.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2015 às 15:34)

Se é explosiva ou não, excecional ou não... na verdade já nem isso interessa, a verdade é que desde que sou gente nunca vi tal coisa em pleno Verão.
Tiro o chapéu ao IPMA por fazer o seu trabalho a tempo e horas, precaução nunca é demais!
Os modelos já não irão variar demasiado, amanhã faremos nowcasting, entrarão em jogo os fatores orograficos e haverá certamente as surpresas de última hora que não vêm nos modelos!
Como dizem em Chaves, desde que venha bem "chobidinha" só fará bem... na verdade está tudo aliviado, há muito que se esperava que chovesse!


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Não é necessário que uma depressão evolua como ciclogênese explosiva para causar grandes quantidades de precipitação, se se confirmarem as previsões, a elevada precipitação prevista será o maior problema deste evento,  em zonas sensíveis podem ocorrer inundações.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 17:02)

O cenário previsto para o Porto é abismal (amanhã às 12h). Atmosfera muito estável mas totalmente saturada desde os +-600/700 metros até aos +-6kms de altura. 46mm de água precipitável. Trovoada, neste cenário, é extremamente improvável:


----------



## Natur Algarve (14 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Boa tarde,

Olhando aos modelos observa-se claramente que a situação de amanhã e quem sabe também a de Quarta Feira até ao meio dia será considerada por uma situação muito instável sendo que os modelos apontam claramente para uma situação de chuva forte e persistente durante cerca de 15 horas pelo menos com acumulados superiores a 40 mm em 6h, e acima dos 100 mm em 24h, em determinados locais. São expetateis quedas de arvores e inundações em zonas mais vulneráveis.
Depois disso para já os modelos não mostram mais nada de excepcional !


----------



## Chingula (14 Set 2015 às 17:32)

Não deixa de ser uma previsão, mas é um perfil vertical excepcional, para a nossa latitude e época do ano.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Amanhã se vê mas custa-me a acreditar que nesta altura do ano venha assim uma coisa tão fora do vulgar!


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2015 às 17:55)

As últimas saídas dos modelos começam a ter motivo para alguma apreensão...

É muita precipitação... (aliás não tenho memória de ver tanta água prevista no extremo noroeste de Portugal Continental). Pior ainda é muita água numa período muito longo, um carácter estratiforme bem definido. Os perfis verticais também não deixam grandes dúvidas.

Cada vez mais o aviso vermelho parece justificar-se... Muito mais para precipitação do que para vento, duvido muitíssimo que a ciclogénese seja explosiva, e mesmo os modelos não acentuam o parâmetro vento por aí alem...


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2015 às 18:11)

continuo a achar que o vento no litoral vai bater os 120km/h em rajada.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2015 às 18:20)

Impressionante, amanhã pelas 23 horas já há regiões do NW acima dos 100 mm:







23 horas do dia 16/09:


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Acho que ninguém está a ser alarmista, pelo menos não mais do que a situação implica.... Não sei qual será o dia mais chuvoso de que há registo mas se se confirmarem as previsões este dia será o mais chuvoso desde que sigo a meteorologia atentamente (5\6 anos)... Neste tipo de situações de chuva estratiforme normalmente o acumulado acaba por ser superior ao previsto em alguns locais (pelo menos é o que me diz a experiencia passada) por isso não me espantariam 200mm\24h em alguns locais do noroeste, o que não é assim tao pouco... Sim, não será o fim do mundo mas é sem duvida excepcional ainda mais para a época em questão. Como este cenário já está previsto há algum tempo, na sexta-feira passada avisei o meu padrinho para se precaver e antecipar a vindima, o que ele acabou por fazee, evitando assim o prejuízo que o dia de amnha provocaria. Isso chama-se prevenção e é para isso que os avisos servem não são só para enfeitar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2015 às 18:31)

Once-Tropical Storm Henri will combine with another storm in western Europe to usher in heavy rain and locally damaging winds to the region Tuesday and Wednesday.





Henri will continue to race across the northern Atlantic before hitting the brakes upon arrival in Europe on Tuesday. Henri's remnants will interact with a large low pressure system and the combination will create a powerful storm that will then track toward the United Kingdom Tuesday night into Wednesday.

*"The heaviest rain will target northern Portugal and northwest Spain," said AccuWeather Meteorologist Anthony Sagliani*. "While heavy rain remains a threat to the United Kingdom, the worst now appears to bypass the region to the south."

*Heavy rain will slam into northern Portugal and northwest Spain early Tuesday morning and continue throughout the day on Tuesday*. More rain will then quickly spread into western France.






Farther north, rain, some heavy, will spread across the United Kingdom later Tuesday and Wednesday.

*Rain amounts of 3-6 inches (75-150 mm) are expected in northwest Spain and northern Portugal* while 1-2 inches (25-50 mm) will fall in western France and southern England.

*The rain across northern Portugal and northwest Spain will be too much rain too quickly and will result in flash flooding in the region. Porto, Portugal, will be included in this risk.*

Flash flooding will also threaten western France and southern England, but the threat will not be as severe or widespread.

Outside of these areas, rainfall will be widespread across northwestern Europe, though rainfall will largely be less than an inch (25 mm).

Accuweather


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2015 às 18:47)

A MeteoGalicia também fala de ciclogénese explosiva! 

http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/ne...huvia-a-cachon-vento-forte-e-mala-mar-1438244


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Set 2015 às 18:56)

Ora bem olhando aos modelos e, pelas minhas contas, é de facto uma "ciclogénese explosiva" mas como já se falou aqui isso não quer dizer nada no que diz respeito À precipiaçao. Seja explosiva ou não vai chover MUITO. Quanto ao vento não me parece nada de extraoridinario e como também  já foi referido aqui pode ser mais complicado o pós frontal com a possibilidade de eventos convectivos.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 19:32)

Aproximação da mancha nebulosa, em animação.


----------



## romeupaz (14 Set 2015 às 21:00)

Para o pessoal com mais conhecimentos:
*O centro da depressão não pode subir ou descer (N ou S) ainda em relação aos modelos?* 
Lembro-me do Gong em 2013 que estava previsto a parte sul da depressão (onde os ventos são mais intensos) acertar na zona de Aveiro e no ultimo momento chegou-se para sul e acertou na zona de Leiria.


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2015 às 21:30)

romeupaz disse:


> Para o pessoal com mais conhecimentos:
> *O centro da depressão não pode subir ou descer (N ou S) ainda em relação aos modelos?*
> Lembro-me do Gong em 2013 que estava previsto a parte sul da depressão (onde os ventos são mais intensos) acertar na zona de Aveiro e no ultimo momento chegou-se para sul e acertou na zona de Leiria.




No Gong o centro passou no norte de Portugal, e tinha um "gancho" de vento muito intenso a afectar o centro do país, que foi o que fez tombar milhares de árvores. A localização exacta desse gancho é que foi variando um pouco na véspera.

Exemplo de previsão de rajadas no Gong em 2013:







Agora não está modelada uma situação desse género. O vento é menos intenso, em contrapartida dura bastante horas.
O maior problema deste evento é a precipitação, mas é claro que o vento não é negligenciável, e como é o primeiro temporal da temporada talvez haja coisas mal preparadas, lembro-me sempre de coisas como gruas, andaimes de obras, etc.
Alguns modelos tem valores obscenos de precipitação aonde ocorra efeito orografico.


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2015 às 21:31)

romeupaz era mesmo por ai que eu ia dizer, esperemos pelo evento em si porque nunca se sabe até que ponto aquando da passagem não ocorrerá uma descida acentuada da pressão, o Gong é prova disso que cavou assim de repente, portanto não considero na minha opinião ainda uma Ciclogénese Explosiva, acho que só mesmo em cima do evento.
De qualquer maneira acho muito correcto este aviso antecipado do IPMA por precaução. A prevenção sempre em 1º lugar.


----------



## MicaMito (14 Set 2015 às 21:32)

O pessoal da Estofex ainda não fez nenhuma analise!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2015 às 21:44)

Amanhã vai ser mesmo um dia terrível para as pessoas que habitam nas zonas de ribeira e rios ver a água a entrar pela casa dentro. Mesmo com sarjetas limpas ou meia limpas, não vai correr bem o evento de amanhã.

Quem vive perto das zonas das ribeiras ou rios por favor protejam os seus bens materiais colocando sacos de areia em zonas onde acha que é possivel entrar água da chuva.

*Horário de maior precipitação:* *Tarde e Noite*
*Maré cheia: *17 horas (aproximadamente)


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Penso que a ultima grande ciclogenese explosiva foi a Stephanie em fevereiro do ano passado, para mim foi mais gravoso que o Gong em relação ao vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2015 às 22:00)

MicaMito disse:


> O pessoal da Estofex ainda não fez nenhuma analise!


O Estofex só faz previsão quando há possibilidade de dar trovoada, o que neste caso é pouco provável


----------



## ACalado (14 Set 2015 às 22:11)

Modelo WRF com acumulados de precipitação bastantes significativas num curto período de tempo. Vai ser complicado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> Amanhã vai ser mesmo um dia terrível para as pessoas que habitam nas zonas de ribeira e rios ver a água a entrar pela casa dentro. Mesmo com sarjetas limpas ou meia limpas, não vai correr bem o evento de amanhã.
> 
> Quem vive perto das zonas das ribeiras ou rios por favor protejam os seus bens materiais colocando sacos de areia em zonas onde acha que é possivel entrar água da chuva.
> 
> ...



Não concordo de todo com os termos que usas nesta mensagem. Não estamos no inverno, não há caudais nesta altura que estejam em níveis que possam subir assim tanto. A chuva não terá valores horários que provoquem cheias repentinas, mesmo que haja acumulados em 6h superiores a 60 mm, penso que não há razões para prever acumulados horários perto dos 30 mm, que seriam os únicos a justificar acções de prevenção tão radicais. O período de chuva é alongado e as situações de risco serão observadas com tempo de resposta suficiente. Não é como no caso de super-células que descarregam em poucos minutos quantidades capazes de inundar qualquer zona ou provocar enxurradas repentinas.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 22:22)

ACalado disse:


> Modelo WRF com acumulados de precipitação bastantes significativas num curto período de tempo. Vai ser complicado.



Qual é o período de tempo e a que horas se refere esta carta?


----------



## ACalado (14 Set 2015 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é o período de tempo e a que horas se refere esta carta?


Canto inferior esquerdo da imagem está lá


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2015 às 22:25)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2015 às 22:27)

Já todos sabemos que as previsões do AROME no que toca a precipitação não são lá as melhores, mas aqui fica a run das 00z.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 22:35)

ACalado disse:


> Canto inferior esquerdo da imagem está lá



Eu vi, mas continuo sem perceber. São dez horas de precipitação? Até que horas? À 1:00 do dia 16?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2015 às 22:38)

StormRic disse:


> Eu vi, mas continuo sem perceber. São dez horas de precipitação? Até que horas? À 1:00 do dia 16?


É precipitação acumulada, se esta for a run das 18 do WRF, é entre as 18h de hoje e as 10h de Quarta.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 22:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já todos sabemos que as previsões do AROME no que toca a precipitação não são lá as melhores, mas aqui fica a run das 00z.



Já está disponível a saída das 12. Tipicamente é mais sóbria (e parece ser).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Set 2015 às 22:45)

Bem estou a ver que vai ser mesmo complicado para o litoral norte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2015 às 22:55)

Agora é hora de deixar os modelos e começar o nowcasting!
Já chove na Costa da Morte e não tarda começará a chover no Minho, Porto e Aveiro...
Olhos postos nos radares, satélites, estações... sejam oficiais ou amadoras... espero um grande evento! Não se esqueçam que ainda estamos no Verão... há que contextualizar a espectacularidade da situação.
Bom seguimento ao forum!


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2015 às 22:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem estou a ver que vai ser mesmo complicado para o litoral norte


Melhor, todo o Norte do país sem dúvida...


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2015 às 22:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem estou a ver que vai ser mesmo complicado para o litoral norte


Melhor, todo o Norte do país sem dúvida...


----------



## mhenriques (14 Set 2015 às 23:16)




----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2015 às 23:16)

Espero que o radar não pare de transmitir


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Set 2015 às 23:23)

MicaMito disse:


> O pessoal da Estofex ainda não fez nenhuma analise!


Só fazem análises para eventos convectivos. Amanhã será no geral precipitação estratiforme. Na quarta-feira com a chegada do pós-frontal já devem colocar algo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 23:37)

Aquele primeiro eco de radar em arco deve estar relacionado com a primeira frente quente independente:


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2015 às 23:54)

É basicamente isto daqui a algumas horas, já em formação..


----------



## MicaMito (14 Set 2015 às 23:56)

é impressão minha ou isso vai passar mais a norte do que o esperado?


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2015 às 23:58)

Vai passar como está previsto a entrar a NW de Portugal


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 00:04)

criz0r disse:


> É basicamente isto daqui a algumas horas, já em formação..



Sim, essa será a frente quente associada mesmo ao primeiro núcleo depressionário.



MicaMito disse:


> é impressão minha ou isso vai passar mais a norte do que o esperado?



Há dois núcleos depressionários, o segundo que ainda vem lá mais atrás, 997 hPa, é que passará mais perto.


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2015 às 00:18)

Vamos ver como se vai portar o nosso novo "Menino" o Radar de Arouca .


----------



## romeupaz (15 Set 2015 às 00:33)

Vince disse:


> No Gong o centro passou no norte de Portugal, e tinha um "gancho" de vento muito intenso a afectar o centro do país, que foi o que fez tombar milhares de árvores. A localização exacta desse gancho é que foi variando um pouco na véspera.
> Exemplo de previsão de rajadas no Gong em 2013:
> Agora não está modelada uma situação desse género. O vento é menos intenso, em contrapartida dura bastante horas.
> O maior problema deste evento é a precipitação, mas é claro que o vento não é negligenciável, e como é o primeiro temporal da temporada talvez haja coisas mal preparadas, lembro-me sempre de coisas como gruas, andaimes de obras, etc.
> Alguns modelos tem valores obscenos de precipitação aonde ocorra efeito orografico.





criz0r disse:


> romeupaz era mesmo por ai que eu ia dizer, esperemos pelo evento em si porque nunca se sabe até que ponto aquando da passagem não ocorrerá uma descida acentuada da pressão, o Gong é prova disso que cavou assim de repente, portanto não considero na minha opinião ainda uma Ciclogénese Explosiva, acho que só mesmo em cima do evento.
> De qualquer maneira acho muito correcto este aviso antecipado do IPMA por precaução. A prevenção sempre em 1º lugar.



Obrigado pelas vossas respostas!

Vince como diz o criz0r sabíamos que o gong ia ser mau mas tão mau não... tempo para nowcasting e preparem as cameras!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 01:32)

RGB COMPOSITES: EVIEW (18h30UTC)








CopyRight Eumetsat 2015


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 01:44)

Rectified (level 1.5) Meteosat SEVIRI image data (18h00, 21h00 e 00h00 UTC)















CopyRight Eumetsat 2015


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 02:01)

O que acham destas frases do aviso da ANPC:



> Vento médio a soprar de sudoeste forte *de forma persistente (até 100 km/H)* nas terras
> altas do Norte e Centro, com *rajadas que podem atingir 130 km/h*


*
*
É que em nenhum texto da previsão recente ou avisos do IPMA existem estes valores ou termos.



> Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se,
> a partir do meio da manhã, moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com
> rajadas da ordem de 70/80 km/h no litoral, e forte (40 a 55 km/h),
> com rajadas até 100/120 km/h nas terras altas.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 02:17)

E também esta frase referente à intensidade da precipitação:



> configurando valores que podem superar *40 mm/h*



Valores superiores a 40 mm em uma hora em precipitação não convectiva nesta altura do ano, aqui no continente? No recente evento nos Açores atingiram-se valores superiores até a 70mm/h mas haverá condições aqui no continente para tal, mesmo com a orografia do norte? No Gerês possivelmente?


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2015 às 07:29)

As próximas 12 horas serão as mais gravosas do evento, sendo que os modelos preveem mesmo quase 100 mm em 6 horas em alguns locais...


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2015 às 07:29)

As próximas 12 horas serão as mais gravosas do evento, sendo que os modelos preveem mesmo quase 100 mm em 6 horas em alguns locais...


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 07:45)

Em Berlim mantiveram o nome Henri.


----------



## usoldier (15 Set 2015 às 09:39)

De prevenção na A3 a limpar entupimento nas caixas cada vez chove mais mas o vento está nulo. Não era suposto haver bastante vento?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 09:48)

usoldier disse:


> De prevenção na A3 a limpar entupimento nas caixas cada vez chove mais mas o vento está nulo. Não era suposto haver bastante vento?


O vento chegará mais para o meio da tarde! O aviso oficial do IPMA entra em vigor às 19h creio eu... corrijam-me se tiver errado, pelo menos em Vila Real.


----------



## jonas (15 Set 2015 às 09:55)

No porto entra em vigor as 18h


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 10:00)

Por aqui , o vento esta fortíssimo !


----------



## MicaMito (15 Set 2015 às 11:35)

Onde está o nucleo mais intenso que virá atrás do actual?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Set 2015 às 11:38)

MicaMito disse:


> Onde está o nucleo mais intenso que virá atrás do actual?








Na parte mais amarela da imagem, penso eu...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 11:58)

Parece que, segundo os modelos, as precipitações só agora começaram e o dilúvio vai chegar entre as 13h de hoje e as 07h de amanhã. 

As imagens de previsão são sequenciais desde as 7 h de hoje e as 13 h de amanhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 12:03)

Aquela segunda frente tem um aspecto ui ui.

Se nos atinge em cheio vai ser bonito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 12:09)

Parece trazer atividade eléctrica!
Já estará a atingir a zona das Rias Baixas mas parece-me que o Minho não se vai safar! Há células em franco desenvolvimento a caminho.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 12:40)

Neste momento (12h00UTC) temos a passagem de uma superfície frontal quente sobre o território de Portugal Continental, dando aumento a nebulosidade estratiforme e ocorrência de alguma precipitação, nomeadamente nas regiões norte e centro. Esta superfície frontal quente está associada ao centro de baixas pressões localizado proximamente ao noroeste da Galiza (989 hPa).
Entretanto, encontra-se já em cavamento a oeste um segundo núcleo de baixas pressões, ao qual se começa a organizar uma superfície frontal fria que só alcançará o noroeste da Península Ibérica por volta da meia - noite, iniciando-se então a sua passagem sobre o território de Portugal Continental durante a madrugada de amanhã, deslocando-se do litoral para o interior e de norte para sul. A situação de mau tempo tenderá a ocorrer portanto sobretudo ao longo da noite, sobretudo durante a madrugada de Terça para Quarta-feira e início da manhã de Quarta-feira.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 12:56)

Durante o dia levaremos com muita e muita agua no NO .

Mas atenção , e tendo em conta eventos semelhantes no passado , a parte mais critica sera aquando da passagem da frente fria durante a próxima madrugada   , a fase mais critica e imprevisível. 

De reparar que o ECM agravou as condições para a próxima noite , o IPMA  prevê , pelo que li , com confiança trovoada e rajadas de vento que no Litoral poderão aproximar - se dos 100 km / h .  O surgimento de trovoadas neste tipo de eventos pode agravar significativamente as condições climatéricas localmente .

Eu dividiria , de forma resumida , este evento , como um filme : durante o dia , a primeira parte ,  a meio da noite algures teremos um intervalo e , de madrugada , a segunda parte .


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 13:33)

Aquela segunda frente parece ter carácter convectivo. Veremos a sua evolução nas próximas horas.


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 13:44)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aquela segunda frente parece ter carácter convectivo. Veremos a sua evolução nas próximas horas.




Parece mesmo , aqui no Minho vamos  precisar de ter muita atenção a essa  frente .


----------



## ruijacome (15 Set 2015 às 13:59)

Foi emitido alerta amarelo pela ANPC para os distritos de: Bragança, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém, Guarda a partir das 13h00 de hoje ate às 06h00 da próxima madrugada.


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 14:11)

As estações por cá apontam para cerca de 45mm.

As terras tem absorvido a precipitação sem problemas visto o rain rate não ser excepcional e estarem ainda com grande capacidade de absorção.

Ainda não vi relatos de inundações em lado nenhum.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 14:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aquela segunda frente parece ter carácter convectivo. Veremos a sua evolução nas próximas horas.


O blitzortung já está a registar descargas há 1 hora


----------



## ACalado (15 Set 2015 às 14:27)

Sinceramente não gosto muito da curvatura da depressão.


----------



## romeupaz (15 Set 2015 às 14:35)

Pois mas parece-me que vai ser problemático em França



ACalado disse:


> Sinceramente não gosto muito da curvatura da depressão.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2015 às 14:37)

ACalado disse:


> Sinceramente não gosto muito da curvatura da depressão.




Está com uma curvatura interessante, sim... mas parece-me que dali vai afectar mais a costa Norte de Espanha e/ou a costa W de França.
Para cá, aposto mais ali naquela zona que assinalei agora a azul e que diz respeito ao 2.º núcleo depressionário que já está a intensificar-se, e de onde deve formar-se a próxima frente fria  que vai afectar a zona NW do Continente ao final do dia e madrugada de amanhã...


----------



## Firefigther (15 Set 2015 às 14:39)

ruijacome disse:


> Foi emitido alerta amarelo pela ANPC para os distritos de: Bragança, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém, Guarda a partir das 13h00 de hoje ate às 06h00 da próxima madrugada.


----------



## MicaMito (15 Set 2015 às 17:56)

Pelo jeito tá-se a acabar ou tou enganado!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 18:00)

MicaMito disse:


> Pelo jeito tá-se a acabar ou tou enganado!


Impressão tua. Vê-se ali o segundo centro depressionário mas a frente ainda não está formada


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 18:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Impressão tua. Vê-se ali o segundo centro depressionário mas a frente ainda não está formada



O GFS coloca esta segunda depressão a passar bem a Norte de Portugal.

Não sei até que ponto seremos influenciados por precipitação significativa.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 18:21)

GabKoost disse:


> O GFS coloca esta segunda depressão a passar bem a Norte de Portugal.
> 
> Não sei até que ponto seremos influenciados por precipitação significativa.


O GFS continua a prever muita chuva para o norte do país, que depois se alastra para as restantes regiões na madrugada de quarta feira e vê-se perfeitamente que vai passar uma segunda frente


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 18:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> O GFS continua a prever muita chuva para o norte do país, que depois se alastra para as restantes regiões na madrugada de quarta feira e vê-se perfeitamente que vai passar uma segunda frente



Em relação aos níveis deste evento, a 2ª frente não me parece assim tão significativa quanto isso.

Daí ter mencionado que, ao contrário de comentários anteriores que consideravam que "o melhor estava para vir" com a 2ª frente, que já não me parecia ver valores extremos a caminho como os que presenciamos hoje durante o dia.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 18:29)

GabKoost disse:


> Em relação aos níveis deste evento, a 2ª frente não me parece assim tão significativa quanto isso.
> 
> Daí ter mencionado que, ao contrário de comentários anteriores que consideravam que "o melhor estava para vir" com a 2ª frente, que já não me parecia ver valores extremos a caminho como os que presenciamos hoje durante o dia.


Penso que de madrugada vai chover forte durante mais tempo do que há umas horas atrás, ou seja quando passou esta frente, choveu muito forte durante algum tempo e houve acumulações gigantescas e penso que esta frente que se segue vai durar mais tempo, o que dá para superar as acumulações da frente anterior


----------



## GabKoost (15 Set 2015 às 19:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Penso que de madrugada vai chover forte durante mais tempo do que há umas horas atrás, ou seja quando passou esta frente, choveu muito forte durante algum tempo e houve acumulações gigantescas e penso que esta frente que se segue vai durar mais tempo, o que dá para superar as acumulações da frente anterior



Duvido fortemente. Mas logo veremos como evoluí esta nova frente.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 19:15)

GabKoost disse:


> Duvido fortemente. Mas logo veremos como evoluí esta nova frente.


Parece estar a ter dificuldades em formar-se mas enfim logo veremos


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2015 às 19:18)

Não sei que segunda frente esperam...eu pelo que vejo a frente está sobre o Continente em deslocamento agora lentamente para Sul...a segunda depressão apenas vai fazer com que aumente o vento e trazer o pós frontal para o Norte...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 19:23)

*Situação às 18h00*

*




*

Às 18h00 de hoje, a situação sinóptica está marcada pela presença de dois núcleos depressionários a condicionarem um estado do tempo na parte mais setentrional da Península Ibérica (um centro de baixas pressões a noroeste de Portugal Continental e outro centro de baixas pressões a nordeste de Portugal Continental).

Portugal Continental encontra-se entre uma superfície frontal quente, que já atravessou o território do continente ao longo do dia, estando já a leste em território espanhol, e uma superfície frontal fria que começa agora a afectar o noroeste da Península Ibérica e que se estende pelo oceano Atlântico até sobre o arquipélago dos Açores. Entre as duas superfícies frontais predomina uma massa de ar bastante húmida e que tem estado na origem de precipitação quase constante na regiões do noroeste do continente (Minho e Douro Litoral principalmente), atingindo em alguns locais valores próximos dos 100 mm de precipitação acumulada no dia de hoje.

Nas próximas horas continuará o deslocamento progressivo do sistema sinóptico para leste/nordeste, pelo que a superfície frontal fria irá atravessar todo o território de Portugal Continental; a parte mais activa da superfície frontal fria será a que se encontra mais próxima do centro de baixas pressões que na imagem se encontra a noroeste de Portugal Continental, pelo que a instabilidade, traduzida na precipitação acumulada, será bastante mais significativa nas regiões do norte e tenderá a ser cada vez menos expressiva e em quantidades de precipitação significativamente mais baixas quanto mais para sul do território de Portugal Continental.

A superfície frontal fria atravessará o território de Portugal Continental de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior, devendo encontrar-se já totalmente a leste do continente até às 12h00 de amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 19:41)

miguel disse:


> Não sei que segunda frente esperam...eu pelo que vejo a frente está sobre o Continente em deslocamento agora lentamente para Sul...a segunda depressão apenas vai fazer com que aumente o vento e trazer o pós frontal para o Norte...



 Correcto !

Na imagem que coloquei na mensagem anterior pode observar-se a frente fria estendendo-se desde o noroeste da Península Ibérica até ao Arquipélago dos Açores. Como disse, o seu avanço para leste/nordeste irá fazer com que atravesse todo o território de Portugal Continental até às 12h00 de amanhã.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 20:56)

MicaMito disse:


> O pessoal da Estofex ainda não fez nenhuma analise!



Embora seja verdade o que referiram ontem da parte convectiva eles não deixariam normalmente passar este evento de precipitação excessiva. O Estofex é um projecto de uma equipa de peritos, mas não é o emprego deles, e estão limitados à disponibilidade de tempo de todos. Nesta semana estão a participar na maior conferência que há anualmente sobre tempo severo na Europa, a ECSS2015, e tinham avisado no FB que nestes dias teriam menos tempo para previsões diárias.



> The ESTOFEX forecasters are participating in the 8th European Conference on Severe Storms in Austria this week! We will have some longer gaps in our daily service as result. But we hope to make up for that with more knowledge put into each forecast.
> https://www.facebook.com/Estofex-156017101123062/


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 21:24)

Agora que este evento esta a terminar  , penso que os modelos , desta vez , previram muito bem a situação . Em relação aos acumulados , estiveram muito bem . Como  os modelos indiciavam, as maiores acumulações foram no Baixo Minho e Douro Litoral , mas penso que no Alto Minho choveu mais tempo seguido .

O IPMA já encurtou o aviso vermelho das 9 da manha de amanha para hoje a meia - noite . Em principio , nada de muito relevante surgira .


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2015 às 21:33)

Continua a cavar a 2ª depressão, ainda vais ver vento forte em Viana na madrugada, à partida não muito problemático.
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

Em relação à precipitação, no noroeste o grosso já terá passado, mas ainda deverá chover bem ao longo de toda a noite, provavelmente já não de forma tão persistente. 
Mesmo para o dia de amanhã, o ECM entre as 6z e 18z ainda tem uma boa mancha no noroeste


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2015 às 21:35)

james disse:


> Agora que este evento esta a terminar, penso que os modelos, desta vez, previram muito bem a situação. (...) Em principio , nada de muito relevante surgira .



O quê ? Estarei a ver mal...  Com uma depressão a noroeste da Península e em rápido cavamento? Espera lá pelo início da madrugada... Pode ser que o barulho do vento não te deixe dormir


----------



## james (15 Set 2015 às 21:43)

Gerofil disse:


> O quê ? período de aviso  a ver mal...  Com uma depressão a noroeste da Península e em rápido cavamento? Espera lá pelo início da madrugada... Pode ser que o barulho do vento não te deixe dormir




Era mais de me parecer que o IPMA tinha baixado o periodo de aviso vermelho .

Mas mais animacao e sempre bem vinda .


----------



## Microburst (15 Set 2015 às 22:32)

Mas, e após ver as mais recentes imagens de satélite, não dá toda a sensação que essa depressão se estará a afastar para Nordeste e para longe do Norte e Noroeste de Portugal Continental?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Set 2015 às 22:48)

Destaque para: FORNELOS DE MONTES (Pontevedra) (144,4mm) / ENTRIMO (Ourense) (130 mm) / MURALLA (Corunha) (128,1 mm)


----------



## MicaMito (15 Set 2015 às 22:48)

Second Round!


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2015 às 22:50)

e um sting jet? não em terra mas no mar?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Set 2015 às 23:07)

MicaMito disse:


> Second Round!



Este segundo Round parece interessante. Aquela mancha amarelada parece estar +- 150 Km's de Braga, se passar por cá ainda vai dar alguma coisa de jeito!!!!


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2015 às 01:02)

não é um sting jet no sat24? na nova borrasca?


----------



## andremak7 (16 Set 2015 às 09:58)

Eles hoje prevêem algumas trovoadas na zona norte. Gostava de saber qual a probabilidade, pois pelas imagens de satélite não vejo nada de significativo para os nossos lados...
Poderá dar alguns aguaceiros, mas não vejo evolução vertical.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2015 às 10:27)

Situação sinóptica a evoluir conforme as previsões traçados. Evento bem modelado na generalidade dos modelos


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Sobre a discussão de há dias, o assunto deu alguma polémica em Espanha pois os media e mesmo algumas entidades falavam de ciclogenese explosiva e não foi, e acrescento, nunca esteve prevista, o que não significa que não pudesse ter acontecido.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (17 Set 2015 às 10:42)

Bom dia depois deste evento nortenho os modelos nada mais mostram para os proximos 15 dias por aqui. Assim sendobo tempo seco e algo quente vai voltar e ate podera entrar por Outubro a dentro. O balanco deste evento por aqui se traduziu em 0.4 mm o que reforca ainda mais o cenario dexseca em que ja nos encontravamo-nos. Veremos o que nos reserva o mes de Outubro sendo que a maioria dos modelos sazonais mantem a mesma previsao que ja haviam trazendo desde tras.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2015 às 10:53)

Como já foi dito AA pelo menos até ao fim do mês, com tempo quente e seco, este evento de chuva foi bom a norte do Mondego a sul foi fraco, algo que agravará mais a seca para estas regiões.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Sinceramente acho que as previsões a médio e longo prazo, nesta altura do ano em que ocorre o Equinócio do Outono, podem mudar de um dia para o outro... Estive a ler com atenção a previsão mensal do AEMET (http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf) que foi emitida no dia 11 e previa o seguinte: "La próxima semana, del lunes 14 al domingo 20, comenzará con predominio de los cielos poco nubosos, excepto en el extremo norte peninsular y en Canarias, donde podrían darse algunas precipitaciones débiles." Todos sabemos bem o que aconteceu nos últimos dias e esta previsão foi realizada 120 horas antes de uma das maiores chuvadas/tempestade que afectou o Norte da Península...
Igualmente a previsão mensal no IPMA (http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_1409.1110_2015.pdf) não arrisca grandes previsões, excepto uma anomalia negativa na precipitação para o sul do país durante a próxima semana.
Acredito que teremos alterações em breve, pois as mudanças nas previsões são de run para run e sabemos como o início do outono normalmente é propício a surpresas de última hora. 
Off-Topic: estive a consultar os mapas da run do GFS que está a ser gerada e sinceramente acho a incerteza é tal que a circulação no Atlântico é demasiado caótica, principalmente porque não se percebe a evolução da TD NINE e dos outros sistemas previstos para os próximos dias... Tudo isso afecta a posição definitiva do AA dos Açores e a entrada ou não de depressões para latitudes mais baixas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente acho que as previsões a médio e longo prazo, nesta altura do ano em que ocorre o Equinócio do Outono, podem mudar de um dia para o outro... Estive a ler com atenção a previsão mensal do AEMET (http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf) que foi emitida no dia 11 e previa o seguinte: "La próxima semana, del lunes 14 al domingo 20, comenzará con predominio de los cielos poco nubosos, excepto en el extremo norte peninsular y en Canarias, donde podrían darse algunas precipitaciones débiles." Todos sabemos bem o que aconteceu nos últimos dias e esta previsão foi realizada 120 horas antes de uma das maiores chuvadas/tempestade que afectou o Norte da Península...
> Igualmente a previsão mensal no IPMA (http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_1409.1110_2015.pdf) não arrisca grandes previsões, excepto uma anomalia negativa na precipitação para o sul do país durante a próxima semana.
> Acredito que teremos alterações em breve, pois as mudanças nas previsões são de run para run e sabemos como o início do outono normalmente é propício a surpresas de última hora.
> Off-Topic: estive a consultar os mapas da run do GFS que está a ser gerada e sinceramente acho a incerteza é tal que a circulação no Atlântico é demasiado caótica, principalmente porque não se percebe a evolução da TD NINE e dos outros sistemas previstos para os próximos dias... Tudo isso afecta a posição definitiva do AA dos Açores e a entrada ou não de depressões para latitudes mais baixas...


Concordo, nos meses de transição só confio em previsões de 3 dias!


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente acho que as previsões a médio e longo prazo, nesta altura do ano em que ocorre o Equinócio do Outono, podem mudar de um dia para o outro... Estive a ler com atenção a previsão mensal do AEMET (http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf) que foi emitida no dia 11 e previa o seguinte: "La próxima semana, del lunes 14 al domingo 20, comenzará con predominio de los cielos poco nubosos, excepto en el extremo norte peninsular y en Canarias, donde podrían darse algunas precipitaciones débiles." Todos sabemos bem o que aconteceu nos últimos dias e esta previsão foi realizada 120 horas antes de uma das maiores chuvadas/tempestade que afectou o Norte da Península...
> Igualmente a previsão mensal no IPMA (http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_1409.1110_2015.pdf) não arrisca grandes previsões, excepto uma anomalia negativa na precipitação para o sul do país durante a próxima semana.
> Acredito que teremos alterações em breve, pois as mudanças nas previsões são de run para run e sabemos como o início do outono normalmente é propício a surpresas de última hora.
> Off-Topic: estive a consultar os mapas da run do GFS que está a ser gerada e sinceramente acho a incerteza é tal que a circulação no Atlântico é demasiado caótica, principalmente porque não se percebe a evolução da TD NINE e dos outros sistemas previstos para os próximos dias... Tudo isso afecta a posição definitiva do AA dos Açores e a entrada ou não de depressões para latitudes mais baixas...



O que é o TD NINE?


----------



## qwerl (17 Set 2015 às 18:18)

celia salta disse:


> O que é o TD NINE?


Depressão tropical Nine. Formou-se ontem


----------



## james (17 Set 2015 às 18:27)

Previsões a mais de 5 dias valem o que valem , ainda para mais nesta época , mas a tendencia nas ultimas saídas dos modelos e para um acentuar de forma progressiva do anticiclone para a segunda quinzena
Deste mês .


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2015 às 22:39)

Setembro vai ser seco no sul, não vejo qualquer problema nisso. Mas também não é frentes ligadas a depressões que o sul necessita, o sul precisa é de cut-off's isso sim, pode aliviar a seca, agora falar em frentes em Setembro/Outubro para o sul isso é raro de acontecer e a história mostra bem isso, Outubros chuvosos estão sempre ligados a cut-off's, o mesmo aplica-se a Setembro.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2015 às 10:14)

A médio prazo no continente depois destes próximos dias solarengos mais quentes um cavado a leste baixará a temperatura mas por estar demasiado a leste não trará chuva, talvez apenas alguma nebulosidade e chuviscos a norte. A ver se no final do mês e Outubro aparece alguma coisa a beneficiar o sul.


Ensemble GFS extremo norte






Ensemble GFS extremo sul






ECMWF e GFS a 144 horas (6 dias)


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2015 às 10:53)

O AEMET já emitiu nova previsão mensal, baseada no modelo do ECMWF. Anomalias negativas em temperaturas para próximas 3 semanas; negativas na precipitação para a semana de 21 a 27, inconclusiva para a semana de 28/09 a 4/10 e positiva para 5 a 11 de outubro.
Creio que não querem arriscar nesta altura do ano, seguindo a tendência natural do início do Outono. Vamos esperar por novidades, que acredito sinceramente, podem surgir no final da próxima semana. 



http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Set 2015 às 13:36)

"Luz ao final do túnel"??? 
Infelizmente ainda faltam demasiados dias e até lá, tudo pode mudar...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Set 2015 às 14:13)

O GFS mostra boas hipóteses para o fim do mês. Com sorte ainda acaba o mês acima da média no Sul.  É esperar para ver pois ainda falta algum tempo


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2015 às 14:45)

Muito interessante  
Esperar para ver...


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2015 às 14:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante
> Esperar para ver...



Isso é para os modelos de sonho tendo em conta o que ainda falta. Este evento está mais perto. Deve passar ao lado mas ainda é cedo para ter certezas. É mais um para a história tropical do arquipélago


----------



## james (19 Set 2015 às 15:32)

Nos próximos 5 dias , devera estar céu limpo  , algum calor e noites frescas ( em especial no Norte ) , normal para a época .

Contudo , a médio prazo , os modelos começam a entrar em contradicao nas saídas que vão aparecendo . Isso poderá ser um sinal de possível mudança de tempo a médio prazo .


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2015 às 13:56)

Hoje regressou o tempo típico de Verão, com a formação da depressão de origem térmica no interior da Península Ibérica. Com alguma humidade relativa aos 700 hPa e a forte insolação, é possível que até ao final da tarde possa surgir alguma nebulosidade convectiva no sul... Setembro já nos habituou a tempo convectivo. Teremos alguma surpresa até ao final da tarde de hoje?


----------



## james (21 Set 2015 às 00:05)

Perspetiva - se um final de mês bem quentinho , com uma acentuada corrente de Leste .


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 10:00)

Wunderground e Accuweather fazem previsões de alguma instabilidade para o fim-de-semana. É certo que ainda é cedo para prever tal coisa, mas mais alguém também prevê isso?


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Set 2015 às 10:50)

Bons dias .

De facto o final do Verão está já aí mas o AA diz "calma, ainda não me vou embora" . Pelo contrário, a partir do final da semana parece que se vai querer fixar a N/NE da P.I., algures nas ilhas britânicas, induzindo uma corrente de E/SE no continente.. Algo que não aconteceu praticamente o Verão todo, mas que aconteceu na Primavera e vai começar agora no Outono. Curioso...

De qualquer das formas, este posicionamento do AA a norte a P.I. vai favorecer, ao que parece, a formação de uma "cut-off" algures a oeste/sudoeste da P.I., atendendo ao que os modelos parecem começar a querer indicar. Seja como for, ainda é demasiado cedo para sabermos se vai acontecer, e onde. Quase certo parece ser o AA a ir para a sua zona de "bloqueio" à P.I., e parece que norte do país vai ter um Verão "à grande" durante uns dias, se assim for, com muita "lestada".


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2015 às 12:42)

Lá está o GFS a insistir no Furação IDA em rota de "colisão" com os Açores...
Por outro lado, a chuva prometida para as eleições, desaparece como desaparecem os nossos problemas na campanha eleitoral.  O pior é quando se acabam as promessas e vem o tempo verdadeiro 





Off-Topic: Não deve ser impressão minha, mas as run's do GFS vão do optimismo ao óptimo (run das 18 UTC e das 00 UTC) para o pessimismo à péssimo total (run das 06 UTC e das 12 UTC).


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2015 às 13:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Lá está o GFS a insistir no Furação IDA em rota de "colisão" com os Açores...



O tópico não é o mais apropriado. Mas complemento a tua intervenção dizendo que o GFS e o ECM estão na onda das contradições. O GFS adota a antiga posição do ECM (TT nos Açores) e o ECM adota a antiga posição do GFS mandando a tempestade para longe:






Atividade muito frustrante essa de olhar para os modelos


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2015 às 15:34)

E por falar de trovoadas, na última actualização automática do IPMA (previsão do tempo até 10 dias) 
prevê-se aqui para Ponte de Sôr, a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros para esta sexta-feira 
e aguaceiros e trovoada para sábado, será desta que assisto a um espectáculo decente?!...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 15:40)

Foi o que disse mais acima... Está previsto alguma instabilidade mais para o final da semana.


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2015 às 16:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já não tenho esperança que a instabilidade do fim-de-semana venha a ocorrer... estamos condenados à seca


Já sabemos o que vale as previsões automáticas com mais de 3 dias, são ilustrativas de uma tendência e o que hoje de manhã os modelos preveem para os próximos dias, logo à noite ou amanhã já pode ser bem diferente. Dei uma vista de olhos nas previsões automáticas pelas capitais de distrito e não só e a instabilidade prevista é para ocorrer nos distritos abaixo do eixo-montejunto/estrela.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 16:02)

Os espanhóis também já andam a prever...
http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...tiempo-aunque-con-cambios-a-partir-del-jueves


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Como já disseram, está previsto instabilidade para o final desta semana. Finalmente as cut-off's começam a aparecer 
E parece que, desta vez, só a metade sul do país é que vai ser a sortuda.





















Veremos se não desaparece tudo como tem acontecido ultimamente...


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 22:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Teremos alguma surpresa até ao final da tarde de hoje?



Parece que se ficou só por virga, bastante movimentação e turbulência notei nas nuvens altas hoje, havia correntes cruzadas e mesmo opostas nos niveis altos e médio alto. 



Orion disse:


> Atividade muito frustrante essa de olhar para os modelos



 concordo, eu tenho evitado... 



Tiagolco disse:


> Veremos se não desaparece tudo como tem acontecido ultimamente...





Tiagolco disse:


> Os modelos estão interessantes ehehe. Está prevista uma cut-off para o final de semana...espero que não cortem tudo.



A mais de 120 horas nesta época, dou crédito zero. Lá para 4ªfeira já deve valer a pena olhar.

Entretanto fica aqui a evolução das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas nas últimas duas semanas. Não espero grande ajuda, por este lado, para a instabilidade. E aquela área de anomalia negativa que acabou por englobar as costas da península ibérica é um grande atractivo para as altas pressões.










Repare-se que a tempestade que afectou recentemente o norte e centro, de 15 a 17, para norte do Mondego, fez alastrar bastante a anomalia negativa. Notou-se que a actividade convectiva e trovoadas associadas foram mais escassas do que o que se esperava.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2015 às 23:19)

Boa saída do GFS. Mantêm a instabilidade um pouco por todo o continente, mas para já parece que o melhor será no Centro e Sul.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2015 às 00:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> (...), mas para já parece que o melhor será no *Centro e Sul*.



Também merecem! 

Ainda é cedo e os modelos estão voláteis, veremos se começa a consolidar-se essa tendência nas saídas dos próximos dias.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2015 às 08:20)

O GFS ainda é o que  mantém melhor cenário de instabilidade para o próximo fim de semana , o ECM nesta run das 0 z parece-me bastante pior.

De qualquer modo, e a acontecer, será a típica instabilidade em modo " lotaria", algumas regiões ( em especial mais no interior ) podem ver boa chuva/aguaceiros e outras ao lado nem uma pinga..vamos ver.

GFS  0Z:






ECM 0 Z:


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2015 às 08:49)

Como fala o @Snifa, estamos em modo "lotaria", esperando por "El Gordo"  E o que dizer da previsão do IPMA 




Mesmo que sejam 0,3 mm, já é precipitação e uma mudança para o Outono.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2015 às 11:41)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 25.setembro.2015

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros durante a tarde, em especial no interior.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro
durante a tarde.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 22 de setembro de 2015 às 10:29 UTC

Bom, parece que 6ª feira já existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros em especial no interior, mas parece que sábado será o melhor dia para conveçção em especial no interior, veremos se esta previsão se mantém._


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2015 às 12:29)

Isto está a começar a animar-se


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2015 às 12:42)

e lá se foi a precipitação toda....  (gfs)


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2015 às 12:48)

Actualização das previsões feitas hoje pelo IPMA apontam para precipitação a começar já na Sexta-feira...


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 12:56)

Temos um final de Setembro quente para Lisboa, as máximas acima da média vão ajudar muito a estabilizar a média da temperatura.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Set 2015 às 13:16)

Podemos esquecer o fim-de-semana instável... Podem aparecer algumas nuvens, mas acho que não vai passar disso mesmo...


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2015 às 13:50)

Será que estou a ver mal? 

Pela previsão do IPMA estão previsto alguns aguaceiros no interior, é certo que os modelos não mostram nada de especial e deverá ser algo pouco significativo,  estamos a falar de uma previsão, mas pelo menos há hipótesses de chover algo, e de, localmente, até cairem uns bons aguaceiros, vamos aguardar.

Previsão para 6ª feira, 25.setembro.2015

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, sendo em especial por nuvens
altas até ao fim da manhã.
*Aguaceiros durante a tarde, em especial no interior.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro
durante a tarde e de nordeste nas terras altas até ao fim da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no
litoral da região Centro.

Atualizado a 23 de setembro de 2015 às 11:39 UTC

Previsão para sábado, 26.setembro.2015

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
*Aguaceiros em especial durante a tarde e nas regiões do interior.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro
durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal
no litoral.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: Manuel Mendes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 23 de setembro de 2015 às 11:39 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


E não me venham agora com  "profecias" que vamos ter Verão até ao Natal... 

Nem para as próximas semanas se sabe o tempo quanto mais até ao Natal..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2015 às 14:05)

O tópico chama-se "Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos"... Post's relacionados com futurismo e adivinhação não os façam aqui, no máximo escrevam no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Está difícil. Castelo Branco pode receber umas gotas


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 22:09)

Orion disse:


> Está difícil. Castelo Branco pode receber umas gotas


Escudo Ibérico no seu auge


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 22:34)

4ª feira... voltei a olhar para os modelos, e o que vi para o próximo fim-de-semana: zero de precipitação fiável. 

Tudo adiado para Outubro, em princípio para as eleições.

O GFS tem na run das 12h um aguaceiro para o Gerês na sexta à noite e outro para Bragança no sábado ao fim da tarde (tudo fraquinho, claro).

O WRF, 12h, põe uns aguaceiros deci-milimétricos no Alentejo nas tardes de sexta e sábado.

O ECM, run das 0h, tem uma mancha milimétrica (2mm) nas beiras interiores, no sábado à tarde.

O IPMA, antes das 12h, descreveu "aguaceiros em especial no interior", para sexta e sábado.

Resumo: 6º feira volto a olhar para os modelos, ou melhor, para o radar.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> 4ª feira... voltei a olhar para os modelos, e o que vi para o próximo fim-de-semana: zero de precipitação fiável.
> 
> Tudo adiado para Outubro, em princípio para as eleições.
> 
> ...


se ocorrer alguma coisa vai ser muito localizado...


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 23:46)

A saída das 18h do GFS mantém praticamente o mesmo cenário das 12h; mas zero mesmo de precipitação para sábado.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2015 às 15:29)

Off Topic: Eliminei a previsão que tinha feito aqui esta madrugada porque as condições dinâmicas dadas pelos modelos se alteraram, tendo deixado de fazer sentido a minha previsão.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2015 às 16:41)

Talvez preparando uma retirada total de qualquer hipótese de precipitação para o fim de semana, o IPMA incluiu hoje na previsão de aguaceiros para sexta e sábado a "possibilidade" apenas, retirou o "em especial" e ficou só mesmo no interior. 

O ECMWF põe umas décimas amanhã à tarde em Amareleja. O ALADIN nem isso, mas o AROME até aumenta para 2mm.

O GFS é tudo seco até... mais ver.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2015 às 18:24)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo incerto...*













A situação sinóptica em Portugal Continental estará amanhã e Sábado condicionado pela passagem de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude, procedente de noroeste e que se desloca para leste, atravessando o território do continente.
Assim, o estado do tempo estará marcado pelo aumento temporário da nebulosidade e a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2015 às 08:44)

Quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia...


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2015 às 10:30)

O IPMA segue o mesmo sentido de instabilidade para a próxima semana. Espero que a previsão continue neste caminho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Set 2015 às 12:19)

Bastante interessante o que anda a ser modelado, porém já só  confio nos modelos a 24h de distância. 



A ver vamos.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2015 às 17:16)

Ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico, começando ao largo do G. Ocidental:











Tem a particularidade de trazer, novamente para o largo do G. Ocidental, uma bolsa de ar ártico em altitude, extremamente fria:











Certo, certo é que vai refrescar os ânimos nos dias subsequentes:


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2015 às 17:21)

A carta de superfície é brutal:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2015 às 17:43)

Gerofil disse:


> *PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo incerto...*
> 
> A situação sinóptica em Portugal Continental estará amanhã e Sábado condicionado pela passagem de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude, procedente de noroeste e que se desloca para leste, atravessando o território do continente. Assim, o estado do tempo estará marcado pelo aumento temporário da nebulosidade e a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros.



Confirmado alguma instabilidade, que hoje centrou-se nas regiões do interior sul, com aguaceiros e trovoadas. Para amanhã, Sábado, a probabilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas estará concentrada sobretudo no interior das regiões norte e centro. Existe a probabilidade do tempo instável continuar ao longo dos próximos dias.






Embora o núcleo de ar frio aos 200 hPa que hoje cruzou o território de Portugal Continental para leste, aos 700 hPa continua a existir elevada humidade relativa, persiste ainda uma elevada insolação e a formação de uma baixa pressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental irão alimentar as condições necessárias para o estado do tempo se tornar instável nas regiões do interior, com as típicas trovoadas de Setembro (que marcam o fim do Verão e a transição para o tempo outonal).


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Set 2015 às 22:43)

Sei que não é muito de fiar...
Mas é a mais animadora que vi nos últimos tempos


----------



## Tufao André (26 Set 2015 às 00:49)

Finalmente os modelos estão em sintonia na previsão de instabilidade na próxima semana para todo o território do continente!  
Pela última saída parece que a tendência é para que haja precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada e quem sabe até algum granizo... A ver vamos como evolui, mas que a coisa está a ficar animada lá isso está! Ja era altura de acabar esta seca de tempo (literalmente)...


----------



## AMFC (26 Set 2015 às 01:14)

Tufao André disse:


> Finalmente os modelos estão em sintonia na previsão de instabilidade na próxima semana para todo o território do continente!
> Pela última saída parece que a tendência é para que haja precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada e quem sabe até algum granizo... A ver vamos como evolui, mas que a coisa está a ficar animada lá isso está! Ja era altura de acabar esta seca de tempo (literalmente)...



Espero que tenhas razão, depois de tantos meses a comer pó já estou como o outro, ver para crer.


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2015 às 02:48)

*Ora vivas!

Quanto á previsão convectiva, amanhã esperam-se condições favoráveis a alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas dispersos que serão local/pontualmente fortes no interior sul e sudeste.

Analise/Discussão*

Já evidente no Satélite está uma pequena perturbação em altura, com um dipolo de subsidência/ascensão a entrar pelo NW do território, e com o lado ascendente a originar alguma cobertura nebulosa estratiforme.
Durante a tarde espera-se que o campo de ascensão dinâmica se coloque sobre todo o interior do território, com uma área de maior fluxo em altura a aproximar-se de oeste, na margem da perturbação.

Nos níveis médios e baixos o fluxo predomina de componente leste, com entrada de ar quente e seco e o estabelecimento de um eixo térmico durante a tarde que afectará o território.
A partir do inicio da tarde, o posicionamento do eixo térmico deverá ser tal que se formará uma margem de convergência intensa em especial no interior sul, potenciada posteriormente pela entrada das frentes de brisa de noroeste pelo litoral oeste e de sudoeste pelo Algarve.
Junto das frentes de brisa, ar subtropical marítimo com pontos de orvalho superiores a 15ºC deverá avançar para o interior convergindo com o ar muito seco e quente, e espera-se uma gradual desestabilização dos níveis baixos, com CAPE até 400-800J/Kg a surgir.

Apesar das condições termodinâmicas nos níveis baixos não serem extraordinárias, a sobreposição de ar quente e seco nos níveis médios ( T850>15ºC) com ar frio em altura ( T500 até -14ºC) deverá criar gradientes térmicos verticais excepcionais, com 8-9ºK/Km aos 800-600hpa.
Devido ar seco, a instabilidade nos niveis médios não se traduzirá numa cobertura nebulosa muito extensa, pelo que é improvável que surjam células de base alta.
No entanto, quando se iniciar convecção de base á superficie, esta tornar-se-há rapidamente explosiva assim que supere os 2-3km de altura.

A presença de forçamento dinâmico adequado, e o surgimento de 30-40kt de shear a partir da tarde, deverá garantir a iniciação de sistemas em cluster de tipo linear ou mesmo algum sistema multicelular ao longo das frentes de brisa na região sul.

Dado que o shear se apresenta essencialmente em altura, o risco de rajadas severas é limitado, mas os fortes gradientes térmicos são favoráveis á ocorrência de granizo e downbursts.

Devido a que as condições mais favoráveis se encontram apenas junto das frentes de brisa, não há confiança para colocar um nivel de risco moderado.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2015 às 10:50)

Tufao André disse:


> Finalmente os modelos estão em sintonia na previsão de instabilidade na próxima semana para todo o território do continente!
> Pela última saída parece que a tendência é para que haja precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada e quem sabe até algum granizo... A ver vamos como evolui, mas que a coisa está a ficar animada lá isso está! Ja era altura de acabar esta seca de tempo (literalmente)...



Não para todos e muito menos para quem está no Litoral!! No interior é possível mas ainda nada de especial...apenas no seguimento de Outubro isto vai animar.


----------



## Thomar (26 Set 2015 às 12:45)

Previsão interessante do IPMA para segunda e terça (esperemos que venha a ser melhor do que ontem):

*Continente*
*Previsão para 2ª feira, 28.setembro.2015*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade no litoral da regiões Norte e Centro até meio da manhã
e a* durante a tarde nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul com ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do quadrante
leste, rodando para noroeste durante a tarde no litoral oeste,
soprando moderado (25 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas do Norte e Centro
até ao meio da manhã e a partir do fim da tarde.
Subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro.

_Atualizado a 26 de setembro de 2015 às 10:51 UTC
_
*Previsão para 3ª feira, 29.setembro.2015*

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde, 
*com ocorrência de aguaceiros em especial na região do interior Sul.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando
do quadrante leste, rodando para noroeste durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 26 de setembro de 2015 às 10:51 UTC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2015 às 12:47)

A ocorrer será mais no interior sul e muito localizado, agora para o inicio de Outubro ai sim parece que vamos ter uma boa rega.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 13:49)

Como já referi anteriormente, nas próximas 48 horas haverá uma ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico:











---











Para além do ar fresco, um núcleo depressionário deve ficar por uns dias nos Açores:
















Como a insolação não é muito relevante aqui (porque o mar não tem muita variação diária na sua temperatura), o CAPE não se traduz necessariamente em (algumas) trovoadas :


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Amanhã segundo os modelos vai haver uma depresão, os níveis de humidade >50% como também o CAPE poderão novamente potenciar fenómenos convectivos no Alentejo ou Algarve e também estou a ver que a Este e Nordeste do Porto também pode surgir alguma coisa.

Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Set 2015 às 10:57)

As coisas começam-se a animar


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 12:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Amanhã segundo os modelos vai haver uma depresão, os níveis de humidade >50% como também o CAPE poderão novamente potenciar fenómenos convectivos no Alentejo ou Algarve e também estou a ver que a Este e Nordeste do Porto também pode surgir alguma coisa.
> 
> Situação a acompanhar...



A minha previsão confirma-se 

Previsão para domingo, 27.setembro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito nublado
no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro até ao meio da manhã, podendo
persistir em alguns locais da faixa costeira ao longo do dia.
*Durante a tarde, aumento de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior
com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada*.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no
litoral oeste durante a tarde e de nordeste nas terras altas a
partir do final da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais, em especial no
litoral Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do litoral.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 12:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> A minha previsão confirma-se
> 
> Previsão para domingo, 27.setembro.2015
> 
> ...



A tua *previsão* ou a tua* interpretação* dos modelos?


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2015 às 12:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> A minha previsão confirma-se
> 
> Previsão para domingo, 27.setembro.2015
> 
> ...



Para hoje não deve de haver nada de especial para amanhã e 3ª feira é que existem mais probabilidades de convecção


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Com esta saída do GFS...lá se foi a porra da chuva embora ...não se pode confiar .


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2015 às 13:20)

*Boas..

Para amanhã, no que toca á previsão convectiva, as condições mais favoráveis á ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes deverão circunscrever-se ao Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.

Análise/Discussão*

Em altura uma vigorosa perturbação deverá avançar desde Espanha, isolando-se numa cut-off sobre o centro e Sul do território durante o dia.
Ar anormalmente frio em altura preenche o centro da cut-off, e uma região de forçamento dinâmico mais activa assim como de fluxo em altura mais intenso deverá situar-se sobre o sul de PT e a Andaluzia.

Nos niveis médios e baixos predomina o transporte de ar relativamente quente e seco vindo do interior da Península e do norte de África, com gradientes térmicos excepcionais entre os 2 e os 4-5km.
Apesar disto, há duvidas quanto á disponibilidade de humidade que alimente convecção extensamente enraizada na camada limite superficial..

Onde parece haver mais humidade é no sul, onde o fluxo de ESE transporta ar húmido Mediterrâneo até junto da costa, por onde penetrará durante a tarde, inestabilizando-se e originando valores de CAPE/MUCAPE até 1500J/Kg.

É entre a Serra Algarvia e os vales do Mira-Sado-Guadiana que se espera que se estabeleça ao longo da tarde uma área de convergência entre o ar mais seco a norte e o ar mais húmido a sul, convergência essa que será potenciada pela entrada de frentes de brisa.

Alem disto, em altura espera-se uma circulação de oeste, que deverá criar shear rotacional até 10-25kt aos 8km, tudo isto acompanhado por alguma divergencia nos niveis acima dos 500hpa.

O shear marginal e as condições termodinamicas razoáveis deverão garantir a iniciação convectiva em alguns clusters com capacidade para gerar precipitação pontualmente excessiva, granizo e micro/downbursts.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2015 às 13:53)

Por aqui, não vejo nada de especial, mas aqui fica o meteograma das 00z, aonde aparece um ensemble a sair da linha. 

http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gens/runs/2015092700/graphe4_1000___-7.83_37.01_.gif

http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gens/runs/2015092700/graphe4_1000___-7.83_37.01_.gif


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2015 às 20:49)

Como o *Stormy* referiu atrás, as condições de instabilidade tenderão a reforçar-se amanhã do sul do continente, incluindo o Algarve. Segundo os modelos, um núcleo de ar frio em altitude está a ter um movimento retrógado e tenderá amanhã a localizar-se sobre Portugal Continental, reforçando a instabilidade nas regiões do centro e sul do continente.

*EDIT (23h58)*













O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental está condicionado pela presença de baixas pressões atmosféricas a sudoeste do Algarve, a que corresponde em altura um núcleo de ar frio isolado que, ao meio – dia de Segunda – feira estará centrado sobre o território de Portugal Continental; um potente anticiclone centrado sobre o Mar do Norte estende o seu raio de acção sobre todo o sudoeste europeu.
A disposição dos centros atmosféricos dinâmicos condicionará o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, contribuindo para o estabelecimento de uma corrente de leste/sueste nas camadas inferiores da troposfera. A forte insolação durante o período diurno irá favorecer o surgimento de correntes de ar ascendentes (aquecimento do ar pela base, tornando-o mais leve) que, associada à presença de humidade relativa bastante elevada aos 700 hPa e à presença de ar relativamente muito frio em altitude, contribuirão para o surgimento de nebulosidade do tipo convectivo.
Assim, a partir das horas centrais do dia (maior efeito da insolação), prevê-se o surgimento de nebulosidade, especialmente nas regiões do centro e sul, favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas que persistirão até ao final da tarde, enquanto persistir a insolação.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2015 às 09:31)

Às 08h30 tinhamos o núcleo de ar frio centrado na vertical entre o Alentejo e a Extremadura (Espanha); previsível aumento da instabilidade atmosférica nas próximas horas, com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas... Probabilidade de trovoadas secas e surgimentos de incêndios provocados por raios...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 09:56)

As previsões de médio prazo estão de tal forma difíceis que o AEMET apresenta a seguinte previsão a partir de dia 1:

*Predicción*
Existe algo de incertidumbre para este día. No obstante, lo más probable es que haya intervalos nubosos en Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana y Baleares, con probabilidad de algunos chubascos y tormentas. En el resto del país, estaría poco nuboso o con algunos intervalos nubosos, sin descartar totalmente algún chubasco de carácter más débil y aislado, siendo muy poco probable en el sur de Extremadura, Andalucía occidental e islas orientales de Canarias.

Temperaturas diurnas en ligero ascenso en la mitad sureste de la Península y medianías de las islas Canarias, y con pocos cambios el resto.

Viento del Noreste en el litoral norte de Galicia y Baleares. Flojo de dirección variable en el resto del país, pudiendo ser moderado en zonas de costa.


*Predicción*
Válida para los días 2 al 6 de octubre de 2015

Días 02, 03, 04, 05 y 06 (viernes, sábado, domingo, lunes y martes)

Existe bastante incertidumbre en la evolución de la atmósfera para estos días, no pudiéndose descartar la posibilidad de precipitaciones en cualquier punto del país.

Vou esperar pelas próximas run's, para ver se são mais consistentes numa previsão coerente...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 10:05)

Por sua vez. o IPMA já actualizou o prognóstico, com evolução no sentido de instabilidade a partir de dia 4, conforme o GFS tem previsto há um semana aproximadamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 12:13)

Temos chuva para a tarde em Lisboa? O quê?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 16:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temos chuva para a tarde em Lisboa? O quê?


Não me parece...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temos chuva para a tarde em Lisboa? O quê?


Há possibilidade de chover e de dar trovoada


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há possibilidade de chover e de dar trovoada



Não era tão optimista. A esta hora já não há grande probabilidades.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:36)

jotajota disse:


> Não era tão optimista. A esta hora já não há grande probabilidades.


Há sim! Enquanto o dia não acabar há probabilidades. Eu vou continuar optimista


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2015 às 17:36)

Efectivamente existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros e eventualmente trovoada mais para a noite numa zona mais litoral. O GFS por duas run's consecutivas afiança essa possibilidade e é visível já, pelas imagens de satélite, o avanço lento de alguma instabilidade.

EDIT: Tiagolco, é efectivamente quando o dia acabar e durante amadrugada que existe essa possibilidade


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há possibilidade de chover e de dar trovoada


O dia tá feito há muitas horas, há ali aquila célula ao pé da guarda e depois não há mais nada.


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 17:38)

vitamos disse:


> Efectivamente existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros e eventualmente trovoada mais para a noite numa zona mais litoral. O GFS por duas run's consecutivas afiança essa possibilidade e é visível já, pelas imagens de satélite, o avanço lento de alguma instabilidade.
> 
> EDIT: Tiagolco, é efectivamente quando o dia acabar e durante amadrugada que existe é possibilidade


Também hoje o gfs e o Ecm davam aguaceiros e trovoadas para determinados locais do interior e não houve nada...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:39)

manelmeteo disse:


> O dia tá feito há muitas horas, há ali aquila célula ao pé da guarda e depois não há mais nada.


Como o @vitamos disse, o GFS continua a prever alguma instabilidade para o litoral à noite e há muitas nuvens em desenvolvimento, porém lento, a este e a sul de lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:41)

manelmeteo disse:


> Também hoje o gfs e o Ecm davam aguaceiros e trovoadas para determinados locais do interior e não houve nada...


São previsões...
É claro que falham mas enquanto preverem algo para aqui eu vou continuar a ser optimista


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 17:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como o @vitamos disse, o GFS continua a prever alguma instabilidade para o litoral à noite e há muitas nuvens em desenvolvimento, porém lento, a este e a sul de lisboa


O GFS também falha bastante não é muito de fiar, pelo menos para mim não me vai cair nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:44)

manelmeteo disse:


> O GFS também falha bastante não é muito de fiar, pelo menos para mim não me vai cair nada.


Este tipo de convecção é muito localizado! Talvez chova, talvez não. E é muito difícil de prever algo assim, como já foi dito milhões de vezes


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2015 às 17:45)

Que bela frente modela o GFS nesta  última run das 12 z :

Dia 04/10/2015:












Um dia de eleições passado por água


----------



## rozzo (28 Set 2015 às 17:50)

Voltamos a agradecer que conversa tipo chat seja feita no tópico do *Seguimento Meteorológico Livre*. 
Constantemente a mesma lenga-lenga aqui neste tópico é uma chatice, estamos fartos de pedir!
Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 19:54)

Finalmente o AA dá tréguas! Movimento queremos o AA no mar do Norte! Mesmo assim a instabilidade está dos dois lados, por um lado temos os Açores a levar com uma depressão nos próximas dias, por outro lado temos Espanha com outra depressão. Continuamos no olho do furacão 
Que 4 de Outubro venha chuva! Rezai!  As eleições vão ser mesmo _catastróficas _


----------



## Tufao André (28 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Amanha aqui na região de Lisboa existe a possibilidade (ainda que fraca) de ocorrência de alguma instabilidade! Já se sabe que neste tipo de situações é muito difícil de prever, mas a meteorologia é assim inesperada... A ver no que dá!
Mais certo parece ser a tão esperada mudança de tempo a partir do final da semana com chuva, trovoadas e temperaturas mais baixas na generalidade do território


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2015 às 20:14)

Apesar da distância, estão relativamente  parecidos o ECMWF e GFS nas saídas das 12 z.

De qualquer modo isto ainda vai dar algumas voltas, mas pode ser um bom evento de chuva


----------



## qwerl (28 Set 2015 às 20:21)

Snifa disse:


> Apesar da distância, estão relativamente  parecidos o ECMWF e GFS nas saídas das 12 z.
> 
> De qualquer modo isto ainda vai dar algumas voltas, mas pode ser um bom evento de chuva



E de vento... Temporal mesmo!
Para já até está parecido com o evento de 15 de setembro em termos de chuva e vento, mas ainda faltam muitas horas, mas que a tendência está lá, está, e os modelos começam a mostrar alguma concordância
Interessante também é aquela depressão nos Açores.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2015 às 20:28)

Esperemos que não vá tudo por água a baixo, já sabemos como é que isto é.


Mas a manter-se era um evento interessante, desta vez com fluxo de SO, abrangendo grande parte do continente. Interessante também para os Açores e Madeira, que seriam afectados antes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2015 às 21:20)

No Algarve, nem chega a 10 mm e ainda falta uma semana, quando aproxima-se é tudo dizimado. Nem vale a pena, sonhar muito, porque até dia 14 de Outubro a chuva não será muita no extremo sul do país. Isto claro, se chegar a chover. 

Só o Minho e Douro Litoral terá uma bela frente no próximo domingo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 23:06)

Chuva Forte para Lisboa no dia 4 de Outubro, prevêem os modelos do IPMA. Já estou a gostar disto  O problema destes eventos é que são curtos e torrenciais, pelo que não ajudam muito na seca...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 09:50)

É impressão minha ou os modelos do GFS pretendem que uma depressão permaneça durante uns 10 dias sobre o arquipélago dos Açores??   
Quanto às previsões, vamos esperar pela mudança do tempo para algo mais semelhante ao Outono no próximo fim de semana. O IPMA segue nesse sentido, apesar de haver ainda demasiadas incógnitas... 

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_2809.2510_2015.pdf

Acabadinho de sair do forno 

"Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para a regiões norte e centro, na semana de 28/09 a 04/10. Na semana de 05/10 a 11/10 preveem-se valores acima do normal para a todo o território. Na semanas de 12/10 a 18/10 e de 19/10 a 25/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima do normal, para o interior centro, na semana de 28/09 a 04/10. Na semana de 05/10 a 11/10 preveem-se valores abaixo do normal para as regiões centro e sul. Nas semanas de 12/10 a 18/10 e de 19/10 a 25/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo."


----------



## Firefigther (29 Set 2015 às 11:07)

Bom... parece que O IPMA já alterou a possibilidade de chuva forte para a margem sul e para Lisboa passaram para aguaceiros e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2015 às 11:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou os modelos do GFS pretendem que uma depressão permaneça durante uns 10 dias sobre o arquipélago dos Açores??



Acontece por vezes, chama-se a isso um bloqueio, que pode ser em Omega, Rex, etc, embora não seja um bloqueio forte que o GFS mostre, e o ECM menos ainda.
Quando acontece no Outono são situações perigosas se calhas estar na zona da depressão, pois é geralmente neste tipo de cenários de baixas pressões estacionárias ou novas depressões a aparecer umas atrás das outras que acabam por saturar solos e originar problemas mais graves. E outros mesmo ao lado não apanham nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 11:51)

Vince disse:


> Quando acontece são situações perigosas a acontecer no Outono se calhas na zona da depressão, pois é geralmente neste tipo de cenários de depressões estacionárias ou novas depressões a aparecer umas atrás das outras que acabam por saturar solos e originar problemas mais graves ...



@Vince, mais ou menos como no inverno de 2010 no continente?? Recordo-me que, no início de Março, foram dias a fio de precipitação constante durante uns 10 dias, aproximadamente.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 12:20)

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, no continente, o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental continua a ser condicionado pela presença de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude, centrado sobre o centro/sul e que tem estado a favorecer o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva naquela região, com aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a madrugada e manhã.A tendência para as próximas horas será para que o núcleo de ar frio se desgaste e a instabilidade tenda a dissipar-se.

Para a parte da tarde é possível o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva nas regiões montanhosas, pelo que é previsível a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior, tanto do norte como do centro e sul.





Fonte: SAT24


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou os modelos do GFS pretendem que uma depressão permaneça durante uns 10 dias sobre o arquipélago dos Açores??



Acontece de vez em quando. Como já foi escrito são quase sempre problemáticas. A 18 de Dezembro de 2006 um tornado atingiu a vila da Lagoa, em S. Miguel:

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=254862

A responsável, em parte, foi uma depressão, não muito forte, centrada sobre o arquipélago (tipo como a de agora):







Em 1997, o desastre na Ribeira Quente:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/escorregamento-da-ribeira-quente-acores-31-outubro-1997.3776/

Qual foi a situação sinótica?






A 14 de Maio de 2012 fez uma forte trovoada nos Açores. Até teve alerta laranja:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tvi24/acores-nivel-de-alerta-de-mau-tempo-volta-a-subir

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-maio-2012.6485/page-18

Já sabes como é que vai ser a carta:






As depressões desse género são fracas mas muito enganosas. Costumam trazer tempo extremo (tornados, trovoadas intensas...). Claro que depende de muito fator. Nem todas são iguais. No outro dia fez uma tromba de água ao largo do Pico e não saiu nas notícias. Imagine-se a quantidade de outros eventos semelhantes que acontecem e ninguém sabe


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 14:33)

Orion disse:


> Acontece de vez em quando. Como já foi escrito são quase sempre problemáticas.
> 
> As depressões desse género são fracas mas muito enganosas. Costumam trazer tempo extremo (tornados, trovoadas intensas...). Claro que depende de muito fator. Nem todas são iguais. No outro dia fez uma tromba de água ao largo do Pico e não saiu nas notícias. Imagine-se a quantidade de outros eventos semelhantes que acontecem e ninguém sabe



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento @Orion, como sempre educativo  Mas assim fiquei mais preocupado, pois a previsão vai no sentido de uma depressão forte, entre os 999 Hpa de amanhã e os 991 Hpa de sábado... (Fonte: http://www.weathercharts.org/ukmomslp.htm)


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento @Orion, como sempre educativo  Mas assim fiquei mais preocupado, pois a previsão vai no sentido de uma depressão forte, entre os 999 Hpa de amanhã e os 991 Hpa de sábado... (Fonte: http://www.weathercharts.org/ukmomslp.htm)



(corrigido)

Sim, isso aí pode ser mais chato. Ver-se-á. Ainda é cedo


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 18:03)

Ora cá está uma boa run do GFS.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2015 às 19:49)

Convém manter a legenda. A imagem acima é dos acumulados das 12h de hoje até ao período da previsão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 23:57)

Se esta previsão se concretizar é o nosso fim


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2015 às 00:27)

*Boas..

Para amanhã, quanto á actividade convectiva, esperam-se alguns aguaceiros dispersos no norte, centro e partes do extremo sul.

Análise/Discussão*

Em altura um novo vórtice isolado de ar frio avança pelo Golfo de Biscaya, enquanto que uma área de reforço dos geopotenciais avança de sudoeste.
Entre ambos espera-se a intensificação do fluxo de oeste, e a passagem de alguns ligeiros campos de forçamento dinâmico.

Nos níveis baixos e médios, em resposta á dinâmica em altura, espera-se a consolidação de uma area de baixa pressão no oeste da Península, e o estabelecimento de uma circulação de oeste e sudoeste sobre o território.
*
No norte e centro, durante a tarde*, com o aproximar do vórtice de níveis altos e a diminuição da pressão á superficie, espera-se que uma frente de brisa avance do litoral para o interior, convergindo com uma massa de ar seca já por si caracterizada por fortes gradientes térmicos verticais.
Ao longo desta convergência de brisa é onde se espera que haja um melhor overlay entre a humidade/instabilidade nos níveis baixos e os melhores gradientes térmicos e higrométricos nos níveis médios.
Alem disso, é junto á frente de brisa que se esperam melhores condições de shear, com a circulação a rodar para sul nos níveis baixos e a manter-se de oeste em altura, oferecendo uns 40kts de shear rotacional até aos 8km.

Apesar destas condições serem suficientes para  a iniciação de convecção organizada com dinamica suficiente para gerar granizo e microbursts, a escala desta linha de convergência é pequena e os modelos estão hesitantes em mostrar actividade com escala espacial suficiente para garantir um nível amarelo.

*No interior sul*, a dinâmica mostra-se similar á da região norte no que toca ao shear e á estrutura termodinâmica vertical , mas o foco de interesse desta vez é a região terminal de uma frente quente que se coloca entre o Golfo de Cadiz e o Oceano bem a oeste de Lisboa.
Esta frente quente deverá mover-se para norte até se tornar estacionária aos 37.5/38ºN, com alfuxo de ar humido vindo de sul ( mxr 10-12g/kg nos níveis baixos).
Durante a tarde este ar quente deverá tornar-se instável com CAPE em torno aos 500-1000J/Kg em alguns pontos, mas a maior distancia ao suporte dinamico que se encontra mais a norte coloca alguma duvidas quanto á capacidade de ocorrer iniciação convectiva a uma escala suficientemente abrangente para garantir um nivel amarelo.

Apesar de tudo os modelos parece um pouco mais interessantes, excepto o ECMWF, pelo que não se pode excluir completamente uma célula pontualmente capaz de gerar granizo ou microbursts.


----------

